# Pakistani Cuisine.



## Kinshuk

Guys please tell me, what are the famous food items of Pakistan (Veg) and how to make it.


----------



## sur

I like *mix sabzi*...( Gajar+Aalo+Matr+Ghoobhi etc.)

Also like "chakander", "Shaljam" & almost anything that is made good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

Our traditional foods are much good. I believe that Pakistani food taste much better than other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Its weird but I like Pakistani veg better than Indian veg. It could be because I've eaten only restaurant Indian veg.

Try these Curry Pakora (get a Shaan masala packet and follow the instructions). Curry Pakora is just called Curry in Pakistan

PakiRecipes - Pakora Curry Khardi recipe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## courageneverdies

Beef Biryani, Beef Pullao, Beef Qurma, Beef Kabab, Beef Beef Beef + Mutton.

We eat meat as the largest proportion in our food. I persoanlly like Bar B. Q.

Any how, My favourite dish is Biryani (Chicken).

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Sarson ka Saagh

PakiRecipes - Sarson Ka Saag recipe






The picture above is with Makai ki roti, which is the best way to eat Saagh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

I love curry........... yesterday we made it at home........... and i am sure there will be plenty of curry left... so i will eat today also 

I don't know how to make food but if i am not wrong then follow the instructions from this link

Vegetable Pakoras Recipe

they have got lots of Curry dishes but i love Curry Pakora wali dish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## courageneverdies

Asim Aquil said:


> Sarson ka Saagh
> 
> PakiRecipes - Sarson Ka Saag recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above is with Makai ki roti, which is the best way to eat Saagh



 YUP In Punjabi we usually say *GANDLAN DA SAAG, TE MAKHAN MAKAI* 

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

courageneverdies said:


> YUP In Punjabi we usually say *GANDLAN DA SAAG, TE MAKHAN MAKAI*
> 
> KIT Over


Did you ever eat ACHAR of Gandla da saag....its my favorite achar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Not one of my favorites, but its a rave with my parents.

Bagaray Baingan






I think its called Bagara Baingan in India.

Couldn't find a Pakistani cooking style link... Perhaps somebody else can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

courageneverdies said:


> YUP In Punjabi we usually say *GANDLAN DA SAAG, TE MAKHAN MAKAI*
> 
> KIT Over


lol I'm reminded of this Punjabi comic scene where a mai is fighting with her husband:

"Makai di roti, Thoba Saagay da, hor ki khana ay? Sirr jin babay da?"

Dunno why I found it hilarious when I heard it as a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

I think Pakistani cuisine also include Chapli Kabab




Peshawari Chapli Kebab with Giner Garlic Nan by Kebabs, Tikka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyingEagle

@Asif Auqil seems to me u love eating........


----------



## mjnaushad

Every thing you want is available HERE.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## courageneverdies

Asim Aquil said:


> lol I'm reminded of this Punjabi comic scene where a mai is fighting with her husband:
> 
> "Makai di roti, Thoba Saagay da, hor ki khana ay? Sirr jin babay da?"
> 
> Dunno why I found it hilarious when I heard it as a kid.



Well that "Thoba" and "Sir Jin Babay da" has some fun. You know because of their literal meanings.

BTW, its a very basic and favourite dish fof not only the people in Punajb but all around the country. I personally like Sarson ka Saag, and Gobhi ka Saag more than any other Saag.

And this reminded me of an old SMS, 

O Meri Makai Di Roti
Mere Sarson Dey Saag
Mere Suji Dey Halwe
Mere Lassi Dey Glass
Te Aam Dey Achaar
Na Msg Na Call??
Kithey Ho Sarkar

KIT Over


----------



## courageneverdies

mjnaushad said:


> I think Pakistani cuisine also include Chapli Kabab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawari Chapli Kebab with Giner Garlic Nan by Kebabs, Tikka



Oye Hoay, You people are forcing me to off from work a bit quickly 

Indeed Chappal Kabab, and specially of Takht Bai are really delicious.... mmmmm.

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

Kinshuk said:


> Guys please tell me, what are the famous food items of Pakistan (Veg) and how to make it.



In veg Pakistan has a wide range. You can divide it into two parts:
1. Summer Veg
2. Winter Veg

In summer u have Aalu, gobhi, ******, karely, Teendy, palak, beingen (not seasonal), kadu, kachnar etc

In winter u have shaljam, saag, teendia (A relitive of Teendy), matar, gajar, Mungry, meethi, Phalia etc.

Some other foods are kari pakora, dahi tikki, Chawal ky (rice) kofty and many more.........

Now which veg u like? I'll provide u the recipy. After all cooking is my hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## courageneverdies

FlyingEagle said:


> In summer u have Aalu, gobhi, ********, karely, Teendy, palak, beingen (not seasonal), kadu, kachnar etc



Whats this veg??? 

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Asim Aquil said:


> Not one of my favorites, but its a rave with my parents.
> 
> Bagaray Baingan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its called Bagara Baingan in India.
> 
> Couldn't find a Pakistani cooking style link... Perhaps somebody else can.



This is a very typical hyderabadi dish serve with Biryani or just plan white rice. It has its own unique spicy taste.


----------



## FlyingEagle

courageneverdies said:


> Whats this veg???
> 
> KIT Over



Short spell of vegitables

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

fawwaxs said:


> This is a very typical hyderabadi dish serve with Biryani or just plan white rice. It has its own unique spicy taste.



Unfortunately, I never had this dish... Don't like *Bengan*

KIT Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

FlyingEagle said:


> Short spell of vegitables



I don't believe I am saying that. But I didn't get the name of the vegitable which is spelled as ******* in your previous post...

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Chikkar Cholay << Awesome stuff you get from Lahori dhabay

Chikkar Cholay (Mashed White Chickpeas) Recipe - Pakistani Main Course Bean Dish - Fauzia's Pakistani Recipes - The Extraordinary Taste Of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

courageneverdies said:


> I don't believe I am saying that. But I didn't get the name of the vegitable which is spelled as ******* in your previous post...
> 
> KIT Over


It's probably Bhindy with an "i" at the end. Some racists use that term for Indians so we had that banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

*HALEEM*




Haleem : Pakistani Recipes - Desi Cookbook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manglasiva

FlyingEagle said:


> In veg Pakistan has a wide range. You can divide it into two parts:
> 1. Summer Veg
> 2. Winter Veg
> 
> In summer u have Aalu, gobhi, ******, karely, Teendy, palak, beingen (not seasonal), kadu, kachnar etc
> 
> In winter u have shaljam, saag, teendia (A relitive of Teendy), matar, gajar, Mungry, meethi, Phalia etc.
> 
> Some other foods are kari pakora, dahi tikki, Chawal ky (rice) kofty and many more.........
> 
> Now which veg u like? I'll provide u the recipy. After all cooking is my hobby.


I very much like this concept..of having different food items to suit climate...I WOULD be following this thread more carefully..thanks a lot 
"FlyingEagle" I would definitly love to try few of ur recipies and post their the pics here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Our Paratha Roll is the most devilishly delicious  . Then we have our Chicken Tikka, Beef Tikka, Bihari Kebab, Dhagay lagay kabab, Hyderabadi Gola kebab, bundoo Khan seekh kabob, Peshawari Chaplee kabob. All so wonderful and mouthwatering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

FlyingEagle said:


> @Asif Auqil seems to me u love eating........


I'm sure Asif Aquil is...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

mjnaushad said:


> I think Pakistani cuisine also include Chapli Kabab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawari Chapli Kebab with Giner Garlic Nan by Kebabs, Tikka


Yaara, apne parosi bhai ne vegetarian khanay poochay thay.

Humari Gosht khori toh wese mashoor hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Asim Aquil said:


> Yaara, apne parosi bhai ne vegetarian khanay poochay thay.
> 
> Humari Gosht khori toh wese mashoor


I just read that. Sorry  . Anyway this pic also have some vegitables in it.


----------



## manglasiva

let me ask all Pak members here....I may be wrong. Do Indian mutton/ Lamb tastes better than urs ? Most people prefer indian mutton in Gulf countries eq UAE..i was thr and i've seen in front odf some resturants displaying notice like Indian mutton !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

Asim Aquil said:


> It's probably Bhindy with an "i" at the end. Some racists use that term for Indians so we had that banned.



Oh, I see. Thanks.

KIT Over


----------



## fawwaxs

mjnaushad said:


> *HALEEM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleem : Pakistani Recipes - Desi Cookbook



I can smell haleem here. just by looking at pictureHaleem all the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

mjnaushad said:


> *HALEEM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleem : Pakistani Recipes - Desi Cookbook



Haleem is one of my favourite food.............. nothing comes closer to that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

manglasiva said:


> let me ask all Pak members here....I may be wrong. Do Indian mutton/ Lamb tastes better than urs ? Most people prefer indian mutton in Gulf countries eq UAE..i was thr and i've seen in front odf some resturants displaying notice like Indian mutton !!


Indian mutton is cheap, thats why it sells a lot. Pakistani mutton is at least 50&#37; more expensive and available in select places only. It is in high demand, and limited supply.

It's a cultural thing, but for most Pakistanis and (and Iranians/Arabs) Pakistani mutton is the way to go since all other mutton smells a bit. Pakistanis when using mutton go through this hard core process of eliminating the smell by sauting for a long time in Garlic, Ginger and curry powder on extremely high flame/heat.

In fact we do that for every type of meat. Bhoondna is very very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Asim Aquil said:


> Sarson ka Saagh
> 
> PakiRecipes - Sarson Ka Saag recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture above is with Makai ki roti, which is the best way to eat Saagh



Followed / accompanied by Gur & spring onions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarnee

manglasiva said:


> let me ask all Pak members here....I may be wrong. Do Indian mutton/ Lamb tastes better than urs ? Most people prefer indian mutton in Gulf countries eq UAE..i was thr and i've seen in front odf some resturants displaying notice like Indian mutton !!



Or maybe it means Jatka meat, (NON HALAL), Hindu Punjabi's & Sikh's do not eat Halal Meat.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Mutton is goat meat---lamb is lamb obviously.


----------



## manglasiva

Asim Aquil said:


> Indian mutton is cheap, thats why it sells a lot. Pakistani mutton is at least 50% more expensive and available in select places only. It is in high demand, and limited supply.
> 
> It's a cultural thing, but for most Pakistanis and (and Iranians/Arabs) Pakistani mutton is the way to go since all other mutton smells a bit. Pakistanis when using mutton go through this hard core process of eliminating the smell by sauting for a long time in Garlic, Ginger and curry powder on extremely high flame/heat.
> 
> In fact we do that for every type of meat. Bhoondna is very very important.



Oh..thanks for ur reply !!


----------



## sreena

isnt boti kabab from lahore famous???


----------



## FlyingEagle

courageneverdies said:


> I don't believe I am saying that. But I didn't get the name of the vegitable which is spelled as ******* in your previous post...
> 
> KIT Over



Yup I mean lady finger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mutton is goat meat---lamb is lamb obviously.



 yes MK lamb is lamb!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Lakhnow k Kabab. Kakori Kabab. Peshawari Barrah Kabab. Afghani Kabab. Dorra Kabab / Dhaga Kabab. Adraki Palak Tawa Kabab. Fish Kabab. Mughlai Boti Kabab. These are the best beef kababs you can find in Karachi.


----------



## Kinshuk

Thanks for your contribution. That was helpful.


----------



## FlyingEagle

unable to stop myself to post one of my own receipy:
Carrots 100 gm
Capsicum 100 gm
Rice 50 gm (Boil with salt and mash it)
Egg 2
Green chilli (optional) to taste
cabbage 2-3 leaves
Salt and Black pepper to taste
Pinch of baking powder
Besan 2 Tsp
Oli for deep frying

Chop carrot (after pealing) and capsicum (separete seeds) in the chopper by adding eggs. Add salt and pepper and baking powder. Now Add mashed rice, cabbage and besan into it. Now with the help of a Table spoon put the material in the warm oil by giving them the shape of balls. when color changes to golden put in the plate and Enjoy with ur Tea. Very Light and yummi,

Reagrds,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

FlyingEagle said:


> unable to stop myself to post one of my own receipy:
> Carrots 100 gm
> Capsicum 100 gm
> Rice 50 gm (Boil with salt and mash it)
> Egg 2
> Green chilli (optional) to taste
> cabbage 2-3 leaves
> Salt and Black pepper to taste
> Pinch of baking powder
> Besan 2 Tsp
> Oli for deep frying
> 
> Chop carrot (after pealing) and capsicum (separete seeds) in the chopper by adding eggs. Add salt and pepper and baking powder. Now Add mashed rice, cabbage and besan into it. Now with the help of a Table spoon put the material in the warm oil by giving them the shape of balls. when color changes to golden put in the plate and Enjoy with ur Tea. Very Light and yummi,
> 
> Reagrds,


I would prefer cookies. 


Just kidding

i'll surely try it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

FlyingEagle said:


> unable to stop myself to post one of my own receipy:
> Carrots 100 gm
> Capsicum 100 gm
> Rice 50 gm (Boil with salt and mash it)
> Egg 2
> Green chilli (optional) to taste
> cabbage 2-3 leaves
> Salt and Black pepper to taste
> Pinch of baking powder
> Besan 2 Tsp
> Oli for deep frying
> 
> Chop carrot (after pealing) and capsicum (separete seeds) in the chopper by adding eggs. Add salt and pepper and baking powder. Now Add mashed rice, cabbage and besan into it. Now with the help of a Table spoon put the material in the warm oil by giving them the shape of balls. when color changes to golden put in the plate and Enjoy with ur Tea. Very Light and yummi,
> 
> Reagrds,


I don't think Indians eat eggs either. It is Chicken to be.


----------



## Jatt Boy

u have Teenday and Phalia in winters ? 

My Fav is Karelay, Tori (Similar to Qadu) and Gware walian Phalian in Summer, Saag in Winter.

and u forgot Shimla/Pahadi mirch.

I hate Moongre. 



FlyingEagle said:


> In veg Pakistan has a wide range. You can divide it into two parts:
> 1. Summer Veg
> 2. Winter Veg
> 
> In summer u have Aalu, gobhi, ******, karely, Teendy, palak, beingen (not seasonal), kadu, kachnar etc
> 
> In winter u have shaljam, saag, teendia (A relitive of Teendy), matar, gajar, Mungry, meethi, Phalia etc.
> 
> Some other foods are kari pakora, dahi tikki, Chawal ky (rice) kofty and many more.........
> 
> Now which veg u like? I'll provide u the recipy. After all cooking is my hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

jarnee said:


> Or maybe it means Jatka meat, (NON HALAL), Hindu Punjabi's & Sikh's do not eat Halal Meat.



And who told you that?? How do you think the meat is prepared in your neighborhood shop. I, for one, know that it is Halal meat, but I have no qualms about buying it for me, my kids and parents.

Surprised? Don't be... It tastes just the same!!!

@ Asim" I've been in Bahrain for a year almost, but I find mutton other then Indian a bit smelly. I haven't tried Pakistani mutton yet (its readily available here). But tried European and Australian mutton (obviously because it was cheaper), but I found those quite smelly, even with liberal dose of ginger-garlic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitesh28

all veg dishes mentioned here are made at my home and are very common in india. except chikar choley but maybe we call it something else.

in my home we dont cook non veg as i am jain but i do eat non veg outside my home.

you will be surprises to know how many indians are non veg.


----------



## FlyingEagle

Asim Aquil said:


> I don't think Indians eat eggs either. It is Chicken to be.



Its for  members and for those who hae no problem with Eggs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingEagle

Jatt Boy said:


> u have *Teenday* and Phalia in winters ?
> .



Its teendian a relative of teendy.....You can say chooti behan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

Asim Aquil said:


> Its weird but I like Pakistani veg better than Indian veg. It could be because I've eaten only restaurant Indian veg.
> 
> Try these Curry Pakora (get a Shaan masala packet and follow the instructions). Curry Pakora is just called Curry in Pakistan
> 
> PakiRecipes - Pakora Curry Khardi recipe



Webby, You should try an authentic Kerala Sadhya. Its all veg, and the best part is the payasam(two cups on the very left) as the final course.






beat that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uzair Zahir

saagh paneer with makkai ki rotti ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

FlyingEagle said:


> Yup I mean lady finger



Okie Dokie... Thanks.. Was just kiding by the way...

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

katakat, sindhi biriyani, chapli kabab, the pakistani version of chicken jhalfrezy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Ah, this brings back the days of popping over to my Pakistani neighbors' house just to see what was cooking - and what spices were being ground. One of my favorites was stuff they ingeniously made out of leftover Halloween pumpkins.

I must say, this is the most tasteful thread I've read at PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen

Barring Chapli kebab ,I have eaten all these dishes,may be more in Hyderabad(India) anything new which is a signature dish of the region say Sindh,Punjab?.

Is Mutton Dalcha famous in Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

FlyingEagle said:


> Its for  members and for those who hae no problem with Eggs.


Well then here's a little something I made today, not my photo - mine actually looks better 

I made it with a 2.5 kg Mutton leg

Roghan Josh



Posie&#8217;s Place :: Lamb Rogan Josh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Haji Fazal Paye...

Better known as Phajjay ke paye!






This is actually the soup extract of Goat (or cow) feet. Very famous in Lahore and requires an acquired taste but most people who do literally are licking off the plate!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Asim bhai

What's with all vege bro?

How about some spicy lamb chops and charga?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musalman

LOL in Pakistan vegetable food means Vegetable with meat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Awesome

Al-zakir said:


> Asim bhai
> 
> What's with all vege bro?
> 
> How about some spicy lamb chops and charga?


I only preach vegetables 

This is my staple diet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

yesterday or day before yesterday i ate Naan roasted in Pakora

can't explain what its name but it was very tasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Zaki said:


> yesterday or day before yesterday i ate Naan roasted in Pakora
> 
> can't explain what its name but it was very tasty



Besni Naan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Asim Aquil said:


> I only preach vegetables
> 
> This is my staple diet



I bet we have better *sharwma *here in the state........


----------



## Al-zakir

Don't know about you guys but I love aloo keema and magaj with hot naan or parata.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

umairp said:


> Besni Naan?



may you r right and we call it besni naan 

it was tasty....... aunty ne banaya ghar main aur maine khaa liya....... ab pata nai naam kya hota hai uska

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Beef
















Chicken Genocide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wjcking

delicious~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

I love pakistani mutton kadhai ... had tried it once in one of the pakistani resturants in dubai long ago


----------



## howeywan

yeah sure tell us....

nice presentation

what kind of recipe is this....

that,s good

i dont think so dear...


----------



## Uchiha

howeywan said:


> yeah sure tell us....
> 
> nice presentation
> 
> what kind of recipe is this....
> 
> that,s good
> 
> i dont think so dear...


New user went straight to a 2010 thread about food?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Uchiha said:


> New user went straight to a 2010 thread about food?


Any problem....he loves food more than anything.....Pardon that innocent guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uchiha

KRAIT said:


> Any problem....he loves food more than anything.....Pardon that innocent guy.


Kind of a good thing, one non troll indian user is always welcome
Kind of a change from newbies who go straight to trolling as soon as they hatch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

I have proposed to MODs that food pictures to be banned.....

This is an act of making others frustrated and angry.....especially you Zakii....



Uchiha said:


> Kind of a good thing, one non troll indian user is always welcome
> Kind of a change from newbies who go straight to trolling as soon as they hatch


You need a troll radar....
I have one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

KRAIT said:


> I have proposed to MODs that food pictures to be banned.....
> 
> This is an act of making others frustrated and angry.....especially you Zakii....



How so? I mean why would anyone be frustrated or angry with food pictures? Ramadan is gone!


----------



## KRAIT

Talon said:


> How so? I mean why would anyone be frustrated or angry with food pictures? Ramadan is gone!


Ask the guy who sometimes wake up at 1 a.m, and is really hungry....Also those who are trying o loose weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

KRAIT said:


> I have proposed to MODs that food pictures to be banned.....
> This is an act of making others frustrated and angry.....especially you Zakii....



Copy that! Especially for people abroad, who don't have all the "choices" available. I like food a lot, I'm impatient and get really pissed off when I can't order something I want to eat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Al-zakir said:


> Don't know about you guys but I* love aloo keema *and magaj with hot naan or parata.


 
All time favorite!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liontk

Mmm, lots of curry vegatable food and that corn bread looks very unique. We have a similar dish here though probably not as good(east coast chilli with corn bread coupled with clam chowder). Also my pakistan friends, it may be on the bland side as far taste is concerned as your spice buds might find it. Also are there any recipes for a college student so that it is not too difficult, i have curry powder and some seasoning like cinammon and cumin powder from buddies kitchen eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Sajji

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nitesh28 said:


> all veg dishes mentioned here are made at my home and are very common in india. except chikar choley but maybe we call it something else.
> 
> in my home we dont cook non veg as i am jain *but i do eat non veg outside my home*.
> 
> you will be surprises to know how many indians are non veg.



u traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> Sajji



I was looking for Sajji here in US, but unfortunately didn't find any place.... but I found Lahori Chicken Chargha and that was too good!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Aka123 said:


> I was looking for Sajji here in US, but unfortunately didn't find any place.... but I found Lahori Chicken Chargha and that was too good!!



Chargha is Chargha not Sajji dude.

Let me know if you wish to come to Pakistan, i'll feed you as much sajji as you humanely can take

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> Chargha is Chargha not Sajji dude.
> 
> Let me know if you wish to come to Pakistan, i'll feed you as much sajji as you humanely can take



So which one tastes better according to you ??

bdw I was supposed to travel to Pakistan this year because of my friends marriage in Lahore..... but unfortunately didn't get leave.....  but I'll surely visit sometime in future.. to Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. Badly I wan't to visit Lahore's food street, have heard about that a lot from my friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Aka123 said:


> So which one tastes better according to you ??
> 
> bdw I was supposed to travel to Pakistan this year because of my friends marriage in Lahore..... but unfortunately didn't get leave.....  but I'll surely visit sometime in future.. to Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. Badly I wan't to visit Lahore's food street, have heard about that a lot from my friends.



Lahore food street has been bombed 

Sajji ANYDAY!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> Lahore food street has been bombed
> 
> Sajji ANYDAY!!!!



I didn't get that? Bombed means ?

Ohh ****!! Do you mean yesterday's blast? Yes Anarkali street I saw now!! Man!! I didn't notice that earlier.


----------



## Kompromat

Aka123 said:


> I didn't get that? Bombed means ?
> 
> Ohh ****!! Do you mean yesterday's blast? Yes Anarkali street I saw now!! Man!! I didn't notice that earlier.



Those were a few places where we could hangout, these c unts want them gone


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aka123 said:


> So which one tastes better according to you ??
> 
> bdw I was supposed to travel to Pakistan this year because of my friends marriage in Lahore..... but unfortunately didn't get leave.....  but I'll surely visit sometime in future.. to Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. Badly I wan't to visit Lahore's food street, have heard about that a lot from my friends.



u can meet me in islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Aeronaut said:


> Those were a few places where we could hangout, these c unts want them gone



Man nothing to say!! I think you should take some very strict steps now. Bdw what can I say, we are also having the same fate.. 

RIP to the dead!!



Umair Nawaz said:


> u can meet me in islamabad



Sure man!!  Will let u guyz know when I travel ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cchettry

Bhai Kadi (Curry) Chawal toh yaha ka local dish he


----------



## cchettry

Indian Punjab ka famous dish he ye


----------



## humayounkhatri

karachi kia sub sy behtareen fast food hotel super highway, mujhe bhi bht pasand hai wahan ka khana bht laziz hota hai


----------



## ghazi52

*Namkeen Mutton Karhai 




Click here to view the original image of 640x480px.





.
.Ingredients:

Mutton/lamb with fat – ½ kilogram
Tomatoes – ½ kilogram (skin removed)
Salt – To taste
Ginger – 1 tbsp (chopped)
Green chillies – 3 to 4 or to taste (chopped)
Red chilli flakes – 1 tsp
Crushed black pepper – ½ tsp
Oil – 2 to 3 tbsp
.
.
Method:
1. Wash the meat and add into a pan with salt. Let it cook till it’s half tender.

Click here to view the original image of 600x448px.



--------
-


2. Add tomatoes and ginger, and cook on high flame till water from the tomatoes and meat evaporates.

Click here to view the original image of 600x448px.



-------



3. Add oil and stir it while adding green chillies, black pepper and red chilli flakes. Keep stirring constantly on high flame.
4. Once the meat has been properly cooked and has absorbed all the flavour, turn off flame.
5. Garnish with coriander leaves, chopped green chillies and sliced ginger. Serve with Afghani or roghni naan.

Click here to view the original image of 600x450px.



-----



You do not have to necessarily make it with lamb, as it can be substituted with chicken or beef as well.
What more can one want – a simple yet delicious karhai, ready in minutes without a vast variety of ingredients. 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

True but jo baat dumbay ki hai wo mutton or chicken ki nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
 Garma Garam Halwa-puri *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaybarsHan

looks great


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Winter delights and the heavenly gajar ka halwa 




Click here to view the original image of 640x480px.





While growing up in Pakistan, gajar ka halwa was a winter staple in our home. Back then, carrots in Pakistan were a seasonal vegetable so Ammi made it regularly during winters as the new carrot crop would hit the market. These days, however, carrots are available all year round. But sticking to tradition, Ammi still makes gajar ka halwa only in the winters.
This halwa is calorie-laden and heavy in nature as it is laboriously cooked for hours in full cream milk, ghee or butter and plenty of sugar. It is advised not to have it during summers when the mercury hits 40 degrees all across Pakistan as the heaviness of dessert might make one feel sick. But since winters are short and intense, they bring with them a craving for sugary tea and for buttery, sweet, slow cooked halwa. Quite often, Abu’s friends would come over to our place for afternoon tea only to have Ammi’s special halwa. The call to confirm a visit usually had a rather specific query regarding the halwa’s availability. Clearly, Ammi’s gajar ka halwa was quite famous and devoured.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Winter delights and the heavenly gajar ka halwa 



Ingredients:


Carrots – 2 kilograms (grated)
Butter – 250 grams
Full cream milk – 1 litre
Full cream – 250 ml
Sugar – 1¼ cup
Green cardamom – 5 to 6 whole (gently crushes to open the pods)
Garnish:
Slivered almonds – Handful
Edible silver foil – 3 to 4

Click here to view the original image of 594x396px.



Photo: Ambreen Malik


Click here to view the original image of 594x399px.



Photo: Ambreen Malik




Method:


1. Mix all the ingredients in the cooking pan and let it cook on the highest flame.

Click here to view the original image of 595x595px.



Photo: Ambreen Malik


Click here to view the original image of 595x593px.



Photo: Ambreen Malik

2. Let the mixture come to a boil and allow the liquid ingredients to dry up.




Photo: Ambreen Malik

3. Keep stirring the mixture with a wooden spoon until all the liquid dries up and the butter comes out on the sides. Be careful not to let it burn at the bottom. Your wooden spoon should be able to stand straight once you stick it in the mixture.

4. Once the halwa cools down, transfer it into a serving bowl and garnish with slivered almonds and silver foil.

This little treat is the perfect end to a lovely dinner. Sit around a little fire-place, serve it hot with a dollop of cream on the side and let your taste-buds soar in its deliciousness.






Ambreen Malik*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

muh me paani aa gya gaazi. weekendke liye kaam de diya tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Oh man. What a sweet dish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sooji Ka Halvah










The word halvah finds its roots in the Arabic language and refers to many dense or compact desserts. 
Originally, halvah was either flour based or used various nuts with sugar, milk and butter to create a sweet gelatinous, or hardened nutty dessert. It is commonly believed that this kind of halvah was introduced to the settlers in India through trade with the Middle East and Asia Minor during the expansion of the Mughal Empire. 

The book Sweet Inventions says, 
The origin of Indian halvah is unmistakably Middle Eastern; the name itself is originally Arabic (halwa, meaning sweatmeat). In the Middle East there are two types of halvah, an older type made with flour, and a more recent variant that substitutes a nut or a sesame seed paste.
The former halvah in today’s subcontinent is called sooji (semolina) halvah. It has the consistency of a dense brownie or a slightly crumbly cake and is made by frying semolina in ghee and adding syrup. A Mughul era recipe calls for equal parts flour, ghee and refined sugar.
There are dozens of variations in halvah, but sooji halvah reigns supreme, it is quick, delicious and a subcontinental household favourite. The recipe I share with you today comes from my dear mother’s kitchen. Here it is from my kitchen to yours. 






Ingredient 
1 ½ cups sooji
½ cup ghee
½ cup mixture of chopped almonds and raisins
3 cups hot water
½ cup full cream milk
½ cup sugar
5 to 10 green cardamom 

Method

Heat ghee, adding sooji. Keep stirring until it changes colour to a golden hue, adding almonds and raisins. 
In a separate pan, bring to boil milk, water, sugar and cardamom. 
Add the water mixture to the sooji mix, stirring at all times. Cook on low to medium heat until halwah leaves pan and thickens in consistency. Serve warm.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Malik Ki Nehari - Burns Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sabri Nihari House
Aram Bagh Karachi
Sabri Nihari House Karachi | Sabri Nihari House Menu & Deals | Sabri Nihari House Reviews
Sabri Nihari House - About - Google+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

yaar koyee khaas cheez dikha jo indian food say different ho.. ye sub kuch toh hum khatay he rehtay hai


----------



## MarkovChain

I protest against this thread on the grounds that its making me extremely hungry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*



........ Roz mara k koftay ka salan *






.
*Roz mara k koftay ka salan*

*Ingredients*

Mince ½ kg
Onion 1 large
Ginger garlic 1 tbsp
Chili powder 1 tsp
Allspice 1 tsp
Coriander powder 1 tsp
Roasted gram 2 tbsp
Almonds 8 to 10 grinded
Poppy seeds 1 tbsp
*Method for kofta*

Put altogether in the chopper and grind finely, make into balls adding little water. Keep aside.


*Ingredients for salan*

Oil ½ cup
Onion 1 large blended
Ginger garlic 1 tbsp
Salt 1 tsp
Chili powder 1 ½ tsp
Turmeric ½ tsp

Coriander powder 2 tsp
Allspice ½ tsp
Yogurt ¾ cup

*Method*
Heat oil add blended onion and ginger garlic paste, fry well for 5 minutes, add all the dry masala with yogurt. Fry well add koftas and cook till firm. Add 1 cup water for gravy and let it cook for 10 minutes. Serve garnish with chopped coriander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

jatt+gutts said:


> yaar koyee khaas cheez dikha jo indian food say different ho.. ye sub kuch toh hum khatay he rehtay hai



Painda,pashtuns cuisine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jatt+gutts

farhan_9909 said:


> Painda,pashtuns cuisine


looks good...other than meat what else is it made of


----------



## xyxmt

Kinshuk said:


> Guys please tell me, what are the famous food items of Pakistan (Veg) and how to make it.



get the recipe for Sindhi Biryani, its veggie biryani


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*The typical Pakistani dishes*

*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*



Kabuli Pulao ( widely cooked around Peshawar area ) *






.

*Kabuli Pulao*

*Ingredients*

Rice 750 gm soaked for 30 minutes
Mutton ½ kg
Ginger garlic 1 tbsp
Salt 1 tsp + 1 ½ tsp
Water 2 cups
Oil ¼ cup
Sugar 2 tbsp
Raisons ½ cup
Carrots 1 thinly sliced
Brown onion ½ cup
*Grind coarsely*
Black cardamom 2
Black pepper 8
Cinnamon 1 inch piece
Cumin 1 tsp


*Method*

Boil mutton with ginger garlic paste, salt and 2 cups water till mutton tender and water dries. Heat ¼ cup oil add 2 tbsp sugar and caramelize till light golden, add 3 to 4 cups water with 1 ½ tsp salt, add in the soaked rice. Cook on high flame till boiling and half water dries, then add to it coarsely grinded whole spice masala mix well and leave it on dum. In another pan heat 2 tbsp oil fry raisons and remove then in the same oil add 1 tbsp sugar, slightly caramelize, add in carrot and keep aside. In another pan heat ¼ cup oil add ½ cup brown onion and boiled mutton. Fry till light golden, now add fried mutton on top of the cooked rice surrounded by fried carrots and raisons. Serve hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



Kata Kat*





*Ingredients:*


Mutton’s Chops 12
Mutton’s Kidney 10-12
Garlic Whole 8-10 clips
Tomato 4
Onion 2
Red Chili Powder 1 Tbsp
Ginger Garlic Chopped 1 Tbsp
Yoghurt 1/2 Cup
Kasuri Methi 1/2 Tbsp dry
Mint Leaves 1/2 Bunch
Hot Spices 1 Tsp Powder
Green Chili 6
Lemon 2
Oil \ Ghee 1/2 Cup
Salt As per Taste

*Method:*


Apply Whole Garlic on goat’s Kidney , wash it after 20 minutes and put it in the net and then cut it into small pieces. Cut onion , tomato, Pudynh , green chili and ginger into tiny pieces . boil chops and cut into slices after separating bones from it.
Put kidneys and chops on a pan and cover it for 5 minutes ,when there is enough steam now mashed them with a plain spoon , then put tomato , red chili , onion , chopped ginger garlic and yoghurt into it and cover it again for 10 minutes.
After 10 minutes add fenugreek , Pudynh , hot spices and 4 spoons of oil and cover it again .
After 5 minutes add again 4 spoon oil , salt , chopped ginger , green chili and lemon juice in it and mashed whole ingredients thoroughly .now it is ready to serve
If u want to add Brain in it , just boil the brain and separates its veins , then cut it into pieces and add it in the end .


----------



## ghazi52

*Sarson Ka Saag
*

*Ingredients

*

1 kg Sarson ka saag
1 cup Makai ka aata
1 Packet Butter
4 Green chilies
8 cloves Garlic
10 whole red chilies
1 tsp Turmeric powder
to taste Salt
Ingredients for Baghar


4 cloves Sliced garlic
1/2 Packet Butter.
3 tbsp Oil
*Method*
Soak 1 kg finely sliced sarson ka saag with 1 tsp turmeric powder. Now rinse thoroughly and add to a cooking pot. Also add 10 whole red chilies, 8 cloves of garlic and salt to taste. Allow cooking until water dries up and then grind in a chopper. Add a cup of makai ka ata and 1 packet butter to a pan and stir together. Fry 4 finely sliced cloves of garlic, 1/2 packet butter and 3 tbsp oil to prepare baghar. Take out saag in a serving dish and top with prepared baghar. Serve with makai ki roti


----------



## ghazi52

Chai .... rural

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lacci

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The _haleem_ some say was introduced to the subcontinent during the reign of Humanyun but became popular in the times of Akbar. The _Ain-e-Akbari_ documents the recipe of _harisa_, _haleem_ and _kashk_ (a variation of the _haleem_).

Interestingly, the word _haleem_ means 'patient' in Arabic, advising one to stay the same during the long, slow cooking process.
It was a one-dish sailor and soldier food and that is how, some historians believe _harisa_ came to the subcontinental coast of Malabar with the arrival of Arab traders.

The spicier _haleem_ evolved when the Hyderabadi and Lucknavi cooks slow-cooked cracked wheat, meat and pulses in a sealed pot on low flame overnight. At the break of dawn, the porridge was cooled and pounded to get the right texture.

Pratibha Karan, author
*Ingredients (7 grains)*

1 cup wheat
¼ cup plus 1 tbsp. barley
¼ cup white maash dal (Urud)
¼ cup moong dal
¼ cup masoor dal
¼ cup basmati rice
1 cup chana dal
½ to ¾ cup oil
2 ½ lbs (Preferably boneless veal or beef stew (without fat), mutton and chicken can be used as well.)
1 ½ cup chicken or beef stock
1 ½ heaped tbsp red chillie powder (increase or decrease to taste if needed)
Salt to taste
2 to 3 tbsp ginger garlic paste
1 tbsp (heaped) coriander powder
1 ½ tsp level turmeric powder
1 ½ large onions (sliced for frying)

*Ingredients for Dum (sealed pot cooking)*

1 level tsp garam masala powder
¼ tsp jayfal powder
¼ tsp javatree powder
½ tsp black cumin
½ tsp green cardamom powder

*Ingredients for garish (or to be served on the side)*

Lemon wedges, chopped cilantro and green chillie, fried onions, julienned ginger, chaat masala, yoghurt and naan.

*Method*

Wash and soak all seven grains for 6 to 8 hours.

In a pan, fry onions until golden brown, adding meat, ginger garlic, chillie powder, turmeric, coriander powder, stock and salt. Cook until the _korma_ is tender.

In a large separate pot, boil pre-soaked grains until tender, approximately 2 to 2 ½ hours. Eyeball the water quantity (for boiling and cooking) depending on the required consistency and thickness of the _haleem_.

Once boiled, put grains in blender and blend roughly, pouring the blended grains back in the pot for cooking.

Repeat the blending process with the meat _korma_, pouring the roughly blended _korma_ into the cooking grains. Mix thoroughly on low to medium flame, stirring constantly.

Cook and stir until the correct consistency; tasting for salt and chillie content.

The _haleem_ must be well blended, now add all five _dum_ ingredients, mix well and initiate _dum_ (sealed pot cooking) for a few minutes.
Garish and serve with a side of naan, if desired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The _karahi gosht_ is named after the utensil it is cooked in. The _balti_ and _karahi_ (the cooking utensil _balti_ is referred to as _karahi_ in southern Pakistan) are a somewhat similar heavy-based, round, wok-like pot.
From Landi Kotal, the delicious _balti gosht_ travelled to Punjab and then the rest of the world.

The mutton _karahi_ essentially consists of small cubes of lamb or goat, which are cooked in tomatoes, green chillie, salt and preferably animal fat. The fresh meat is thought to provide the fat base for the cooking, and it is meant to be savoured directly from the karahi with a side of hot naan.
*Ingredients*


4 lbs goat leg, cut in small cubes
2 lbs tomatoes
7 to 10 green chillies, or to taste (chopped)
Salt to taste
Oil ½ cup, but with fresh Qurbani meat the animal fat should suffice

*Method*


Braise the meat on a high heat, adding green chillies and salt, cook for a few minutes adding tomatoes.

Cook until the meat is tender and the tomato juice has all but evaporated.

The orange-red tender meat is ready to be served with hot delicious naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Food Street Lahore




.
.
.




.
.
.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Nice...


----------



## ghazi52

*

Lahori Special Gajrella From Gawal Mandi 
.







Ingredients
1 kg desi carrots

1/2 kg basmati rice

2 litre milk

1 kg sugar

1/2 kg khoya, sweet

5 green cardamoms

2 Tbsp wheat flour

Oil


For Garnish:

10 pieces silver wark

10 pieces gold wark

50 gm almonds, crushed

50 gm pistachios, crushed
Method

Grate the carrots. Soak rice in water. Now put water in a pot and cook soaked rice and carrots together.

When the rice is cooked, then add milk and reduce it to half and then add sugar. Cook it for 10 minutes and then take it off the flame.

When cold, add khoya and green cardamom powder. Keep it in the refrigerator.

Now make a mix of wheat flour and oil and add in for thickness.

Serve with gold and silver wark on the top and with a almond, pistachio garnish.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cave Diner*

Cave 1-B Awan Arcade | Jinnah Avenue, Islamabad, 44000, Pakistan
.
.





..

..

..




.
.
.
.
.




.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

2014 - Year in Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

zz
.




.
.






B
.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Some of Pakistani and Indian food has too much oil and spices and it loses nutrition value as it is cooked too much. I am surprised to see KFC at the top at 21%in Karachi while 31% in Lahore and Islamabad. Their chicken is fatty and left in milk for hours to increase weight and taste. Beef and mutton meat is from old animals that no longer provide economic value to the farmers and dairy producers. In Pakistan eating out is entertainment and very popular.


----------



## RescueRanger

*Goshtaba*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Some of Pakistani and Indian food has too much oil and spices and it loses nutrition value as it is cooked too much. I am surprised to see KFC at the top at 21%in Karachi while 31% in Lahore and Islamabad. Their chicken is fatty and left in milk for hours to increase weight and taste. Beef and mutton meat is from old animals that no longer provide economic value to the farmers and dairy producers. In Pakistan eating out is entertainment and very popular.


.
True..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tawa gurda kapoora - aka Taka tak*


While the world is talking about the weirdness of Beijing style food, I thought of highlighting the position of Lahori food on the chart of bizarreness. I am sure it stands somewhere in the top 10. So here we go:







Roughly translated, Tawa gurda kapoora means kidneys and testicles in a large frying pan. To avoid the embarrassment of associating such words with food, most of us now call it Taka tak. It refers to the sound made by the skillful chef while frying these organs and hitting the pan with two sharp slicers in a captivating rythm. He keeps slicing and frying them until the kapooray (testicles), gurday (kidneys), dil (heart), maghaz (brain) and chaampain (ribs) become a homogeneous mixture of meat and thick masala curry. You can make your pick and choose which parts to include in your serving. It is DELICIOUS.

One of the most famous spots to try this out is Butt taka tak at Lakshmi chowk, Gawalmandi. It islocated right next to Butt Karahi that has been reviewed earlier. Not only will you enjoy the typical outdoor dining experience in the heart of Lahore, you will also find a bunch of live chickens to give you company while you listen to the magical beat of taka tak. Not to mention all those large tables smothered with uncooked goat organs (as you can see in the above picture) giving you a feeling of being part of a massive autopsy project.







What? .. Yikes? .. No! The moment you take the first bite of this scrumptious meal, will be the time when everything else, such as traffic noise, diesel smoke, smell of chicken shit, autopsy tables, etc., will stop bothering you. So dive in and give it a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

mm
..






*How to make Egg Halwa *

1. Beat eggs very nicely
2. Boil milk with cardamom and cinnamon until it becomes thick (reduces to half 

volume)
3. Add beaten egg to the milk, stirring constantly until it forms fine granules.
4. Add ghee, sugar, raisin, and Saffron Powder. Cook until all the water evaporates.
5. Remove from fire and decorate with slices of Almond and Pistachio (Optional).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.
mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Local cuisine strikes taste buds, outperforms fast foods*
.........................................
*KARACHI: Proving its delicious worth, Pakistani cuisine remained the top-ordered food category in 2014 at EatOye with chicken Tikka alone accounting for almost half the orders booked through the online food portal.*

Pakistani food remained the top-ordered cuisine in 2014, holding a strong 39% share in the overall orders booked through the online platform, thanks to chicken Tikka and chicken Biryani that remained the main drivers of this growth with 49% and 13% shares, respectively.

The numbers are substantial at a time when fast food restaurants are flourishing across the country – dozens of fast food outlets, especially those focused on pizza and burgers, have opened during last couple of years in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad, according to industry sources.

Fast food accounted for only 20% share in the most-ordered cuisines at EatOye’s platform last year, the company said in a report. However, the only exception was the pizza, which remained the second most-ordered cuisine with a 29% share, statistics showed.

The number of web searches for food witnessed a 16% year-on-year growth in 2014, according to the data.

Chicken Tikka is easily available at almost every restaurant, which is the one reason why it remains the most selling item, says EatOye CEO Nauman Mirza. EatOye estimates online food ordering to be a $15 million market.






The statistics for local cuisine, Mirza says indicate that there is a lot of room for other categories as well. For example, the CEO says there aren’t many specialty cuisines, such as Mexican, Turkish or Lebanese to name a few.

“Though we don’t have much tourism or foreigners who would go to such restaurants, there are a lot of Pakistanis who want such cuisines,” Mirza said, adding, “Some growth will come in this area.”

Local cuisine strikes taste buds, outperforms fast foods – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> .
> mm.


aaah! Zalim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*

Pakistani styled stir-fried spicy minced meat

This  bhunna qeema  (stir-fried minced meat) is dry yet juicy and all love it! 

Here is the simple recipe. Hope you enjoy it!

Ingredients:



Minced mutton – 1 kilo


Oil – ½ cup


Onion – 1 large (finely chopped)

Tomatoes – 3 medium (chopped)

Ginger garlic paste (freshly made) – 1 tbsp heaped

Roasted cumin seeds – 1 tsp heaped (crushed)

Roasted coriander seeds – 1 tsp heaped (crushed)

Cinnamon sticks – 2 (1 ½ inches long)

Black cardamoms – 3 whole

Cloves – 6

Whole peppercorns – 6 to 8

Whole red chillies – 3 to 4 round ones or 2 regular dried ones.

Green chillies – 3 medium sized

Fried onions – 3 to 4 tbsp

Yogurt – 5 tbsp

Salt – 1 tsp

Chilli powder – ½ tsp

Turmeric – ¼ tsp

Fresh ginger – 1 inch julienne

Fresh coriander (for garnish) – handful




Method:
1. Put the minced meat in a tea towel and wash under running water for a couple of minutes. Let it sit for about 20 minutes till the water drains. Squeeze the water out as much as you can before cooking.
2. Heat the oil in the pan and add chopped onions to it.
3. Wait till the onions become translucent; then add cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, peppercorn, crushed cumin and coriander seeds, whole red chillies and ginger garlic paste. Cook till everything changes colour to a gentle brown.
4. Squeeze water out of the minced meat. Add it to the onions and cook until brown.






5. Add salt, chilli powder and turmeric. Mix further and dry half of the liquid in the pan.
6. Add tomatoes and two green chillies, and cook for two to three minutes on high heat.





7. Add yogurt and mix. Reduce heat, cover the pan and let it cook for 20-25 minutes till tomatoes break down completely and yogurt disappears.
8. Add half of ginger, fried onions and remaining chopped green chillies. Cook for two minutes.
9. Garnish with fresh coriander, remaining ginger and fresh green chillies.





This can be served with homemade flat bread, naan or even paratha. The left over qeema makes for an awesome stuffing for qeema paratha for breakfast or brunch the next day. And the same filling can be used to make stuffed samosas at home. It’s simple, quick and effective in quenching that desi food craving you may have had.
Happy desi meat cooking!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Baniwola penda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

I like this on sunday....


----------



## Rasengan

> Baniwola penda



What type of dish is this?


----------



## ghazi52

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

*





Eggs, boiled 4
Potatoes, boiled & mashed 4
Salt to taste
Garam masala powder ½ tbsp...
Red chili powder ½ tsp
Dry mango powder ½ tsp
Coriander leaves, chopped 2 tbsp
Green chilies, chopped 2 tbsp



Bread crumbs 1 cup
Oil to deep fry

Method 

Mix potatoes, salt, garam masala powder, red chili powder, coriander leaves, amchur powder and green chilies and mix well. Halve the eggs and cover with the potato mixture. Roll in breadcrumbs. Refrigerate for thirty minutes. Heat oil in wok and deep fry the cutlets till golden brown in color. Drain on an absorbent paper and serve hot with chili tamarind sauce.*


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

What are these ? Shammi Kabab ? You have no name recipe.



ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ghazi52

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> What are these ? Shammi Kabab ? You have no name recipe.



Egg cutlets .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Juice making.
Sugar can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakstani foods.




Pakistani Dishes :: Pakistani Rice ::





Pakistani Dishes :: Kabab ::






Pakistani Dishes :: Mix Vegetables ::


----------



## ghazi52

Diplomatic Enclave

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Spice Spoon’s Rosewater Shortbread for Navroze*
By Shayma Saadat
Published: March 15, 2015




Shortbread disks ready to be served. PHOTO: SHAYMA SAADAT

*Ingredients:*

225g unsalted butter, softened

75g powdered sugar

325g all-purpose flour

½ tsp salt*

1 tbsp rosewater**

30g crushed, unsalted pistachios

2 tbsp crushed, organic dried rose petals (it should look like rose petal dust)

250g dark chocolate, chopped***

*Notes:*

*Use sea or pink salt, not table salt.

**I use a Lebanese brand here in Toronto, which is quite mild. Be sure to taste and test your rosewater and adjust the amount accordingly.

***I prefer dark chocolate, but you can use a milk chocolate too.

*Preparation:*

Divide shortbread disks in two separate batches and bake separately, so that they bake evenly.

Pre-heat an oven to 160°C and line a large baking sheet with parchment paper. Sift powdered sugar and set aside. Sift flour and salt in a separate bowl and set aside. Whip softened butter with a mixer on medium-high speed for three to five minutes (alternatively, you can do this by hand), scraping down the sides of the bowl when required, till it turns a pale yellow and is light and fluffy.

Add powdered sugar in batches, beating between each addition, till the mixture looks pale, for a total of three minutes.

Reduce the mixer speed to low, and gradually add flour mixture and rosewater. Mix until combined. Do not overmix. The dough will look dry. Transfer dough to a large piece of parchment or wax paper and gently form the dough into a 35cm log by wrapping the paper around it.

Chill the dough in the fridge for at least 2 hours (can be chilled for up to a few days). When ready to bake, slice chilled log into ½cm slices. (Tightly wrap half of the sliced dough with plastic wrap or parchment paper and place back into the fridge.)

Arrange first batch of disks on the baking sheet, leaving 3cm between each disk. Bake for 15 to 17 minutes or till the sides of the shortbread disks start to turn slightly golden.

Remove from oven and allow to cool for at least 30 minutes. Repeat the same process with the second batch of shortbread disks.

*To decorate:*

Place chopped chocolate in a double boiler set over simmering water (or you can melt it in a microwave). Stir chocolate for about five minutes, until it melts and looks glossy. Then remove from heat.

Dip the end of each disk halfway into the chocolate, allow chocolate to drip back into the bowl and then place the shortbread disk on parchment paper.

Sprinkle crushed pistachios and dried rose petal dust on the dipped part of the disk. Allow to rest for one hour till the chocolate has hardened.

The disks can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week, but I doubt they will last this long.


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani Dishes :: Mix Vegetables ::


Aj ka khana bahar say mangwa do mein baingan nahe khata


----------



## sara saeed

The best way to learn cooking is to watch chef zakir on tv


----------



## ghazi52

.Qatlma is cultural food of Pakistan.It has very tasty and spicy and it is favourite food of Lahories.
.......
.


----------



## Armstrong

So @Víðarr amongst all the mouth watering delicacies of my land being mentioned here; which are you going to cook for @SvenSvensonov ? 

Or does *Sven* do the cooking at home ? 

In that case @SvenSvensonov you might wanna ask @Nihonjin1051 to lend a hand; I hear that my Japanese brother's culinary skills are exemplary ! 

But I'm not too sure about you; the last Swede I came across couldn't even boil an egg properly !  

Gosh that sounds strikingly like me !  

What if I am Swede by Cooking Skills too ?


----------



## Víðarr

Armstrong said:


> Or does *Sven* do the cooking at home ?



Kai can't even make me a smoothie without something going wrong.

Last year I bought him an apron, for when we grill veggies or meats (which he doesn't eat) that says this;








He isn't allowed in the kitchen, except to clean dishes.



Armstrong said:


> So @Víðarr amongst all the mouth watering delicacies of my land being mentioned here; which are you going to cook for @SvenSvensonov ?



Might just have to stick with sushi (he really likes sushi, I'm pretty good at preparing it), he's not very adventurous when it comes to foods. Funny, he'll try most things once, even dangerous things like skydiving, but not foods. 

I happen to like Seekh Kebab though






Mmmm, Kebab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Víðarr said:


> Kai can't even make me a smoothie without something going wrong.
> 
> Last year I bought him an apron, for when we grill veggies or meats (which he doesn't eat) that says this;
> 
> View attachment 211649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't allowed in the kitchen, except to clean dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Might just have to stick with sushi (he really likes sushi, I'm pretty good at preparing it), he's not very adventurous when it comes to foods. Funny, he'll try most things once, even dangerous things like skydiving, but not foods.
> 
> I happen to like Seekh Kebab though
> 
> View attachment 211650
> 
> 
> Mmmm, Kebab




Hehehe you know what they say, the fastest way to a woman's heart is through the umm...stomach?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Víðarr said:


> Kai can't even make me a smoothie without something going wrong.
> 
> Last year I bought him an apron, for when we grill veggies or meats (which he doesn't eat) that says this;
> 
> View attachment 211649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't allowed in the kitchen, except to clean dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Might just have to stick with sushi (he really likes sushi, I'm pretty good at preparing it), he's not very adventurous when it comes to foods. Funny, he'll try most things once, even dangerous things like skydiving, but not foods.
> 
> I happen to like Seekh Kebab though
> 
> View attachment 211650
> 
> 
> Mmmm, Kebab



So @SvenSvensonov is just like me ! 

I am absolutely handicapped in the kitchen too ! 

Ma'am if you like Seekh Kebab you should really try Chicken Cheese Kastoori Kebab and Chicken Malai Bottii !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hehehe you know what they say, the fastest way to a woman's heart is through the umm...stomach?



Diamonds work too.



Armstrong said:


> So @SvenSvensonov is just like me !
> 
> I am absolutely handicapped in the kitchen too !
> 
> Ma'am if you like Seekh Kebab you should really try Chicken Cheese Kastoori Kebab and Chicken Malai Bottii !
> 
> View attachment 211654





it's lunch time, about 12:30, might have to get kebab for lunch. 

*my stomach right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.




.
.with


----------



## Armstrong

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hehehe you know what they say, the fastest way to a woman's heart is through the umm...stomach?



I thought they said that about a man's heart !  

Its certainly true for me !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Armstrong said:


> I thought they said that about a man's heart !
> 
> Its certainly true for me !



Lol.



ghazi52 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .with



Oh man, that looks good right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Armstrong said:


> I thought they said that about a man's heart !
> 
> Its certainly true for me !



Curse and thank you Armstrong. You've made me hungry, going out to lunch now. Will be back latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## mercurydancer

I have never found a decent recipe for naan bread - the huge ones. 

ANy really good recipes from you guys?


----------



## ghazi52

_*Namkeen Gosht*
BISMA TIRMIZI 

Namkeen Gosht_ is a meat delight hailing from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and its adjoining regions; Afghanistan, the tribal belt and Central Asia, where dishes similar to our local _Namkeen Gosht_ are still enjoyed today.

This meat fare is a favourite amongst the mountain people, where the consumption of meat is a way of combating the rigorous terrain of the region; staying strong and warm. Its tender melt in the mouth texture, because of its slow cooking and minimum use of ingredients makes it an all-time favourite amongst meat lovers.





What makes _Namkeen Gosht_ such a hit?

Salt, ginger and pepper are the main ingredients, hence the flavour and tender bite of the meat, generally cooked after being freshly slaughtered, is not lost in a multitude of spices and vegetables, maintaining its subtle flavour.

In the city of Peshawar, and its surrounding areas, meat is king at meal times. Historically speaking, lamb and goat meat (mutton) has always been the favoured meat of South Asia, Middle East, Central Asia, and the Mediterranean.






Maybe it was the availability or size that made it an animal of choice to be hunted as a quick and easy dinner, or the fact that goat or lamb meat is extremely tender and juicy.

_'At a garden party at Khyber in the 1920s, a British civil servant sampled the sort of [goat] kababs Babar would have eaten in the early 16th century. The local Afridis, a warlike nomadic mountain people, had invited the British to watch a display of guns, fireworks, and an exhibition of how they attack in enemy’s position. An old Afridi came up and offered a lump of sheep’s flesh freshly roasted. These had to be pulled off and eaten with fingers.'_

It is believed that the ruling Mughal’s hearty appetite for beef, lamb and goat clashed with the dietary habits of many of their subjects in the subcontinent. But the mountain people of Khyber were used to the hearty meat-based diet of the nomadic shepherds of the region. The warrior nature of the Pukhtuns, Mongols (the ancestors of the Mughals) and others in the mountainous region encouraged consumption of the undomesticated animal, and vegetarianism was considered the diet of the people of the plains.

Food historian Lizzie Collingham says:

_'The consumption of meat was associated with strength and valour. It was considered that environmental essences contained in the soil were transferred from plants and then into herbivores, which in turn were eaten by carnivores. Each transference created a more powerful distillation of essences. Meat was thus the most intense of foods.'_





How did the traditional _Namkeen Gosht_ come to be?

My research pointed me to the land of the Pukhtuns. The dish is believed to be the ancestor of the _karahi gosht_, since tomato and green chillie are not indigenous to the region, but black pepper has been indigenous to southern India for thousands of years and travelled to the mountains of the Pukhtuns; with conquerors, explorers and travelers making it the spice of choice in_Namkeen Gosht_. From the north, the delicious _Namkeen Gosht_ travelled to the Punjab, where the people of the plains started adding green chillies to it.





_Namkeen Gosht_ is a deliciously rustic meat dish. Traditionally, small cubes of lamb or goat are cooked in ginger, salt, black pepper and/or green chillie, and preferably animal fat. The fresh meat provides the fat base for cooking, and it is most sumptuous when served with a side of hot naan and chopped onions.

My two favourites every Eid-ul-Azha were the _Namkeen Gosht_ my mother made and the special _karahi gosht_ made by my father. Oddly enough, I never asked Ammi for the recipe of _Namkeen Gosht_, but instead got it from my friend Noreen, who recently made the same for a ladies lunch. My first bite transported me 30 years back in time. Here is the recipe, from my kitchen to yours:

*Ingredients*
2 lbs goat leg, cut in small cubes
1 ½ to 2 tbsp. freshly chopped ginger
½ to 1 freshly diced tomato
4 to 5 green chillies slit lengthwise, (optional, but preferable, this gives it a real kick)
Salt to taste
Oil ¼ to ½ cup, but with freshly slaughtered meat the animal fat should suffice





*Method*
Heat oil in heavy-lidded wok. Fry green chillies and ginger for a minute, adding meat, salt, tomato and black pepper, stir on high heat for a few minutes until the heat causes the meat to release its juice.

Seal pot with lid and simmer on low to medium heat for a few minutes, turning the heat to low and cooking until meat is tender and falling off the bone.

The meat juices gradually steam and evaporate, sealing in the juices, and slow cooking to perfection. Avoid adding water if possible, but if need arises, add a little to complete the cooking process.

Serve with naan, lemon wedges and sliced onions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................... .. .. 
.
*Best Punjabi Lunch; Sarsoun Ka Saag, Makkai Ki Roti and Achaar*





.................................


mercurydancer said:


> I have never found a decent recipe for naan bread - the huge ones.
> 
> ANy really good recipes from you guys?


...............
*The perfect naan bread*




Felicity Cloake’s perfect naan bread. Photograph: Felicity Cloake/Guardian
*(Makes 6-8)*

*1.5 tsp fast-action yeast*

*1 tsp sugar*

*150ml warm water*

*300g strong white bread flour, plus extra to dust*

*1 tsp salt*

*5 tbsp natural yoghurt*

*2 tbsp melted ghee or butter, plus extra to brush*

*A little vegetable oil, to grease*

*1 tsp nigella (black onion), sesame or poppy seeds (optional)*

Put the yeast, sugar and two tablespoons of warm water in a bowl and stir well. Leave until it begins to froth.

Put the flour and salt into a large mixing bowl and whisk to combine. Stir the yoghurt into the yeast mixture, then make a well in the middle of the flour and pour it in, plus the melted ghee. Mix, then gradually stir in the water to make a soft, sticky mixture that is just firm enough to call a dough, but not at all dry. Tip out on a lightly floured surface and knead for about five minutes until smooth and a little less sticky, then put in a large, lightly oiled bowl and turn to coat. Cover and leave in a draught-free place (the airing cupboard, or an unlit oven) until doubled in size: roughly 90–120 minutes.

Tip the dough back out on to the lightly floured surface and knock the air out, then divide into eight balls (or six if you have a particularly large frying pan). Meanwhile, heat a non-stick frying pan over a very high heat for five minutes and put the oven on low. Prepare the melted ghee and any seeds to garnish.

Flatten one of the balls and prod or roll it into a flat circle, slightly thicker around the edge. Pick it up by the top to stretch it slightly into a teardrop shape, then put it in the hot pan. When it starts to bubble, turn it over and cook until the other side is browned in patches. Turn it back over and cook until there are no doughy bits remaining.

Brush with melted ghee and sprinkle with seeds, if using, and put in the oven to keep warm while you make the other breads.

*Naan breads: worth making at home without a tandoor, or are you better off buying them to go with your homemade curries? Do you prefer a chapati or a paratha? And does anyone have a good recipe for a classic stuffed naan: keema, peshwari or even something a little more unusual?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mercurydancer

I tried that recipe for naan. It works perfectly. Quiet the best recipe for naan that I have ever come across.


----------



## [Bregs]

sarson da saag, makki di roti


----------



## ghazi52

mercurydancer said:


> I tried that recipe for naan. It works perfectly. Quiet the best recipe for naan that I have ever come across.



Thank me......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani cuisine is very rich with flavors and spices. Because of the shared history, it resembles quite much to Indian food. Here, some famous foods and beverages of Pakistan are listed:


Breads
Entree
Bar-b-Que
Deserts
Beverages
*1. Breads:*

i: Tandoori Naan (Garlic naan, mint naan, plain butter naan):



 



ii: Paratha (Oily bread):





iii: Poori (Thin fluffy bread):





*2. Main dishes / entrée :*

i: Biryani:







ii: Pulao:









iii: Qorma:







iv: Chicken / mutton/ beef Karahi:


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................
.
.
v: Haleem





*3. Bar-b-Que:*

i: Chappal Kabab







ii: Shami Kabab







iii: Seekh Kabab





iv: Bihari Kabab:





v: Chicken Tikka







vi: Sajji







.........


----------



## ghazi52

..... . . . . . 
...........
*4. Deserts / Meethay:*

i: Kheer / Rice pudding:







ii: Ras Malai









iii: Gajar ka halwa (Carrot Halwa):







iv: Sooji ka halwa (Samolina Halwa)





v: Falooda:







vi: Mithai












.................. . . .


----------



## Palwasha Furqan

after see all these pictures .. Roza lag gya


----------



## Waseem.Khan

Biryaniii for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

ghazi52 said:


> ii: Paratha (Oily bread):



This looks similar to Kerala Parotta (or Porotta). Is it made similarly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Palwasha Furqan

Yummy!


----------



## Zibago

Gujranwala,s delicacy
Roasted Chiray(Sparrows)
This becomes




becomes


----------



## zaid butt

fakhre mirpur said:


> Gujranwala,s delicacy
> Roasted Chiray(Sparrows)
> This becomes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becomes


and because of this there are now 70+% less sparrows in Gujranwala region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

fakhre mirpur said:


> Gujranwala,s delicacy
> Roasted Chiray(Sparrows)



We have In Peshawar also. Delicious in pokora style.


----------



## Zibago

zaid butt said:


> and because of this there are now 70+% less sparrows in Gujranwala region


We should open chira farms in gujranwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zaid butt

fakhre mirpur said:


> We should open chira farms in gujranwala


exactly but who will do this Government ? no way 
it is responsibility of hotels and also government authorities to ensure that eating sparrows don't harm their population in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............* Samosa*

BISMA TIRMIZI — 






Named samsa after the triangular pyramids of Central Asia, the samsosa came to the subcontinent on ancient trade routes. 

How is one to capture the essence of a _samosa_ through the written word?

Growing up my favourite _samosa_ had to be the one sold at my school tuck shop owned by Mr. Wellows. Anyone who went to the missionary schools in Karachi has had to have tasted the legendary _alloo ka samosa_ sold at their canteens.

It was golden brown, crisp, flaky, delicious all at 40 _paisas_ only! And if the school _samosa_ wasn’t enough our _chowkidar_ used to make the best homemade samosas, hence I’ve literally grown up on _samosas_.

But does the _samosa_ really belong to the subcontinent?

No, it does not, to our utmost chagrin it migrated from Central Asia. Yes, yet another immigrant food on the _desi_ plate that has adjusted so well to its adoptive land.

The immigrant _samosa_ travelled the length and breath of the region and came to the subcontinent along the ancient trade routes of Central Asia.

The _Oxford Companion To Food_ by Alan Davidson says;

_The Indian [subcontinent] samosa is merely the best known of an entire family of stuffed pastries or dumplings popular from Egypt and Zanzibar to Central Asia and West China. Arab cookery books of the 10th and 13th centuries refer to the pastries as sanbusak (the pronunciation still current in Egypt, Syria and Lebanon), sanbusaq or sanbusaj, all reflecting the early medieval form of the Persian word sanbosag, though originally it was named samsa, after the triangular pyramids of Central Asia._

Like the Egyptian falafel, the _samsa_ was also a travellers snack.

The wanderers and travellers of ancient days cooked the _keema_ stuffed_samsas_, roasted it on open flames and enjoyed it as a travel snack, and a long way it has come.






From travel snack to _chai_ time, king of the _iftar_ table and more importantly, an ever present item in almost all refrigerators in _desi_ households.

So what happened after and how did the favourite _desi_ snack evolve in the ancient days of Delhi?

It is said that the snack became such an intrinsic and favoured menu item in the royal kitchens of the 14th century dynasty of Muhammad Tughlaq, that he often requested for them to be made with onions, _ghee_ and meat.

The poet Amir Khusrao wrote that the Delhi royalty enjoyed the snack immensely, and that tradition continues today from Delhi to Lahore and Karachi to Mumbai.






My wonderfully delicious _samosa_ food journey took me to the days of the travelling Ibn Battuta who famously quoted the following about the _sambusak_, another name for the _samosa_; a near perfect description:

_Minced meat cooked with almonds, pistachios, onions and spices placed inside a thin envelop of wheat and deep-fried in ghee and was served before the third course of pulao in the royal house of Tughluq._

A few hundred years after the honourable mention by Ibn Battuta, the_sanbusa_ was mentioned by Abul Fazl in the famed Akbarnama also known as the Ain-e-Akbari. Abul Fazl said that a “wheat dish _qutab_ is also something the royals love, which the people of Hind call the _sanbusah_. That which we call a _samosa_, by any other name would taste as delicious”.

In Spanish a similar kind of pastry is called empanadas, and initially when I moved away from Pakistan and craved the _samosa_ I would happily settle for these, the stepbrother of the _samosa_.





When it was time for me to make _samosas_ I turned to Shazli Auntie's recipe. The end result: heavenly. Here it is from my kitchen to yours.

*Ingredients (for 12 pieces)*


2 cups flour
4 tbsp. oil
12 to 14 tbsp. water
1 tsp. carom seeds
Salt to taste
Oil for frying

Potato Stuffing: Boil 3 medium sized potatoes. Once boiled, peel, add salt to taste, ½ tsp cumin, ¼ tsp red chillie powder, 1 tsp chopped cilantro, ¼ tsp chopped green chillie, fried onions, ½ tsp carom seeds, ½ tsp crushed coriander seeds, mash together and fry on high heat in 4 tbsp. oil for a few minutes.

Keema Stuffing: Brown ½ medium sized onion in 2 to 3 tbsp oil, once golden brown add 1 lbs ground meat, ½ tsp cumin, ½ tsp chillie powder, ½ tsp garam masala, ½ tsp ginger and garlic paste and salt to taste. Cook on medium heat for 15 to 20 minutes, raising the heat to high and stirring constantly for another 5 minutes or until the oil separates from the meat.

*Method*


Mix all ingredients for shell, and then knead for 10 minutes forming dough, cover with damp cloth and set aside for an hour in room temperature.

Divide into 6 equal dough balls, make 6 round _rotis_, cut into semi circle and on the straight edge of the sliced _roti_ apply some water and fold to form a seal.

Stuff the prepared _samosa_ cone with the potato, or mince stuffing and apply water on the round _samosa_ cone circumference and pinch edges to seal.

Slide _samosa_ in hot oil (at full heat), and turning heat to low after dropping_samosa_ in fryer and until it turns golden brown. Increase heat to hot again and remove from fryer. Drain and enjoy.

.............................


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
*Striving to pack a desi punch*








*LAHORE: *
Spice Bazaar is the newest addition to Lahore’s growing dining-out scene, located in the heart of city, just off MM Alam road. It’s owned by the team that introduced Chinese restaurant Yum and café English Tea House to Lahore and it seems they know how to cater to popular taste. Lahore sorely lacked an upscale Pakistani restaurant and Spice Bazaar attempts to fill that void. The space has roped in Chef Akhtar Rehman, who’s a well-known name in culinary circles along with architect Masood Ali Khan to design the restaurant. _The Express Tribune_ took a trip to the restaurant to see if the food lives up to the hype surrounding it.

*Quality 3/5*

The desi murgh yakhni soup, which was recommended by the chef, was bland and perhaps not palatable for a foodie, looking for food that packs a desi punch. The paneer tikka from the appetisers section was dry and chewy. The restaurant boasts a vast menu, out of which we ordered the tawa chicken, nihari, malai boti and palak paneer. The tawa chicken was anything but ordinary. Its aroma coupled with the hit of green chilies aptly puts the ‘spice’ in Spice Bazaar. The nihari and malai boti lacked in the flavour department. Their palak paneer, however, was outstanding – slow-cooked to perfection with a harmony of flavours. This paired with one of their many varieties of naan was a total knockout. They also had a ‘Qehwa khaana’, which had an assortment of teas one could indulge in after the meal. Their gulab jamans, another recommendation by the chef, are worth a special mention.

*Atmosphere 4.5/5*

The ambiance of the restaurant is visually striking, with alfresco dining and indoor seating in different sections. The middle of the restaurant area has a courtyard with a fountain, and their ‘Qehwa khana’ is placed in a cozy corner on the other end.

*Presentation 4/5*

Spice Bazaar paid special attention to the presentation of food. Every item on the table was served in a different kind of serving platter or dish in accordance with its requirements. This added to the grandeur and beauty of the table.

*Service 5/5*

Although the food is above average, it’s the impeccable service that would, perhaps, drive us to visit the restaurant again. The staff at Spice Bazaar is well-trained, friendly and well-informed, going out of their way to ensure the customers’ comfort. They’re attentive and accommodating with enthusiasm, which adds to the overall experience of the meal.

*Verdict: *A welcome addition to Lahore’s desi dining scene, Spice Bazaar has a myriad of things to offer. Developing a menu this vast in just over a month into its initiation is worth lauding. Still in its nascent stage, the dishes are not as top-notch as one would expect them to be. Sustain their service and ambiance, and improving food quality could take them a long way.






.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

ghazi52 said:


> .......................... .. ..
> .
> *Best Punjabi Lunch; Sarsoun Ka Saag, Makkai Ki Roti and Achaar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> ...............
> *The perfect naan bread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicity Cloake’s perfect naan bread. Photograph: Felicity Cloake/Guardian
> *(Makes 6-8)*
> 
> *1.5 tsp fast-action yeast*
> 
> *1 tsp sugar*
> 
> *150ml warm water*
> 
> *300g strong white bread flour, plus extra to dust*
> 
> *1 tsp salt*
> 
> *5 tbsp natural yoghurt*
> 
> *2 tbsp melted ghee or butter, plus extra to brush*
> 
> *A little vegetable oil, to grease*
> 
> *1 tsp nigella (black onion), sesame or poppy seeds (optional)*
> 
> Put the yeast, sugar and two tablespoons of warm water in a bowl and stir well. Leave until it begins to froth.
> 
> Put the flour and salt into a large mixing bowl and whisk to combine. Stir the yoghurt into the yeast mixture, then make a well in the middle of the flour and pour it in, plus the melted ghee. Mix, then gradually stir in the water to make a soft, sticky mixture that is just firm enough to call a dough, but not at all dry. Tip out on a lightly floured surface and knead for about five minutes until smooth and a little less sticky, then put in a large, lightly oiled bowl and turn to coat. Cover and leave in a draught-free place (the airing cupboard, or an unlit oven) until doubled in size: roughly 90–120 minutes.
> 
> Tip the dough back out on to the lightly floured surface and knock the air out, then divide into eight balls (or six if you have a particularly large frying pan). Meanwhile, heat a non-stick frying pan over a very high heat for five minutes and put the oven on low. Prepare the melted ghee and any seeds to garnish.
> 
> Flatten one of the balls and prod or roll it into a flat circle, slightly thicker around the edge. Pick it up by the top to stretch it slightly into a teardrop shape, then put it in the hot pan. When it starts to bubble, turn it over and cook until the other side is browned in patches. Turn it back over and cook until there are no doughy bits remaining.
> 
> Brush with melted ghee and sprinkle with seeds, if using, and put in the oven to keep warm while you make the other breads.
> 
> *Naan breads: worth making at home without a tandoor, or are you better off buying them to go with your homemade curries? Do you prefer a chapati or a paratha? And does anyone have a good recipe for a classic stuffed naan: keema, peshwari or even something a little more unusual?*



Yum Yum my favourite lunch but i have to have lassi (salted) with it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................
*Gannay Ka Russ (Sugarcane Juice)*




......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Ganne ka Rass ....nice share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lighthouse

Juice of Ganna is called "row"


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................
*The palla, the shrine, the catch and the cook*







A fisherman shows a freshly caught palla. 

It is flooding season again in River Indus, with choppy waters rushing downstream towards the Kotri barrage. Under the water's surface though, there is a different kind of activity. The palla fish zooms ahead, continuing its journey upstream against the powerful river currents.

The palla machli, with its silver body glistening from first light, is trapped. The nets positioned just a stone’s throw away from the imposing gates of the Kotri barrage have worked; and a fisherman, Gul Hassan Mallah, has his first catch of the day.

The palla is unique in more ways than one. Unlike most fish, it swims in a straight line against the strong currents of the river, too fast to be caught with routine and known fishing methods. As such, it requires special methods to catch it — nets known locally as mun, dudi, khas, muno, kacho, and pakko, as well as nylon nets, are produced especially to catch palla.

Secondly, it is not confined to the river Indus, being able to thrive in freshwater as well as saltwater. Arab Mallah, a 70 year old fisherman who is an influential part of a union of fishermen in the region, the Taraqi Pasand Mallah Tanzeem, explained, “There are two kinds of palla. The first one lays its eggs in the river and when the eggs hatch, the fish returns to the sea. The other type of palla lays its eggs in the sea and when the fries grow up after a year or so, they travel towards the Indus.”

But palla's affinity with Sindh is much deeper than just inhabiting its principal river. In fact, the legend of the palla is one often told by mohanas (fishermen). It is believed that when the palla starts traveling upstream from Thatta, it is black in colour. But as it passes by the Zindapir shrine near Sukkur, it gains a shining silver colour all over its skin and boasts a beautiful red spot on its head.

Gul Hassan also believes that this affects the taste of the palla. A cooked palla in Thatta tastes like a normal fish, he said, but “when you cook palla caught in Jamshoro (further upstream) the entire neighbourhood would smell its aroma."

And what an aroma it is; a scent that send hunger pangs reverberating throughout one’s body. Fry it or steam it, base it in rice or in curry, the palla provides its exceptionally distinctive taste and smell to every of dish.

Gul Hassan personally prefers the fish roasted, wrapped in a piece of muslin and kept in the soil with some coal providing the necessary heat. Another fan favourite is the palla pulao. And of course, the fried palla, pictured below, is one that never fails to delight the palla lovers.





Fresh palla being fried in a restaurant. 

*With a rich historical tradition and an unparalleled taste,* the palla maintains an important status in Sindhi culture and society. Along with mangoes, the palla is often gifted to people in Sindh’s cities and villages. Families also do not miss the opportunity of having palla for lunch or dinner during the flood season. And no official gathering or meeting is complete without palla on the menu.

Part of the reason of its popularity, according to Arab, is that it doesn’t eat anything other than silt, giving its meat a delicious taste.

“This is the only fish that is eaten from tail to head and every part of it has a different taste”, he said. In fact, in order to meet the demand for palla during off-season, palla has to be especially imported from Iran’s Zahidan area to be sold in Sindh’s markets.






Fishing boats head to Kotri barrage. 





A fisherman shows his catch. -Photo by author





Most people prefer the fish to be fried. -Photo by author




Crispy fried and ready to be served. 
...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Wah fish looks very tempting and tasty n mouth watering as well


----------



## Zibago

*Lahori Paya Curry لاہوری پایا کری*

*Paya Curry*

*Paya Curry (Trotters Curry) is one of the most popular Dish in Lahore, Punjab. Phajjay Ke Paye are the most popular. Now You can cook this tasty delight at your home any part of the world.*

*I dedicate my most popular recipe to my friend Nasir Gulzar (late), The Son in Law of Barkhodaria Trust.*
*Nasir Gulzar Bhai brought cooked Paya Curry from his home to serve us at office, we were enjoying this wonderful curry, suddenly Nasir Gulzar Bhai informed us that he is feeling certain type of pain like kidney pain, we rushed him to emergency mediacal centre at Export Processing Zone with Hazrat Feroz Memon, after treatment he was not feeling well, he was then shifted to Liaquat National Hospital, where he was diagonized with some pancreas infectin, it was too late, he was expired in Hospital . I always pray for him , he was the Khalifa of Hazrat Moulana Hakim Muhammad Akhtar damat barkathum. May Allah fill his grave with lights(Noor).*


*



*


Ingredients:



Mutton Paya (Prepared and Cleaned) 8 nos.
Yoghurt beaten 1 cup
Oil 1 cup
Onion chopped 3 nos.
Garlic crushed 2 medium pods
Ginger crushed 3 inch long piece
Fresh Coriander leaves for garnish
Salt to taste
Red Chilli powder to taste
Haldi 1 teaspoon
Coriander powder 2 teaspoon
Garam Masala 1 teaspoon

*Procedure:*

Boil paya in 10-12 glass of water with 1 teaspoon salt, 7-8 garlic cloves (lehsan ke javey), 1 inch ginger crushed and 1 chopped onion in a large pan for 8-10 hours on medium flame till paya are well done.
Now in a separate pan saute 2 chopped onion in oil, remove saute onion and grind keep aside.



Now in the same oil add remaining crushed garlic, ginger and fry for 1-2 minutes then add haldi, Red chilli powder, Corinader powder and grinded onion and fry for 1-2 mintes then add yoghurt and fry for 5 minutes .
Now add boiled Paya to this gravy and cook on medium to high flame to a desired gravy cosistancy.
Now sprinkle garam masala and simmer for 10 minutes.
Sprinkle fresh coriander leaves and serve hot with Naan/Roti





Prepared Paya (Roasted on fire then cleaned with knife)


*Jenay Lahore nai dekhia o jamia ee nai (Who not seen Lahore, he is not born)*


Read more: Cuisine of Karachi: Lahori Paya Curry لاہوری پایا کری

@Armstrong bismillah karo ji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................Wonderful .................................لاہوری پایا کری.........
.


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................
*Parathas – crispy treats for every meal*






Crispy parathas are a must in many households. 

Although roti or bread – in its various forms – and rice are the staples of choice for any meal, the desi palate is yet to accept either one of the two on the breakfast menu.

Naan bread is nutritious but heavy, and most Punjabis worth their salt do not like to begin their day with anything but the greasy, crispy treat, known as the paratha.

Parathas come in different varieties. There is the Aloo (potato) wala Paratha, cauliflower, raddish, Qeema (minced meat) as well as daal (pulses) wala Paratha.

Lately, a simple and crispy Paratha with butter and chicken kebab is also gaining popularity among the citizens at different eateries in the garrison city.

In Punjab, people used to love eating Paratha after topping it with butter and Saag and salted Lassi in the morning. But now it has been replaced with tandoori in different eateries as people also like to have it with Haleem, Chicken Karahi and, of course, Nuli Nihari.

While visiting the downtown areas, one can find different shops and stalls offering hot and crispy Parathas.





Crispy parathas are a must in many households. 

“We make Paratha with layers as per our traditional method and mostly people want to eat it on the spot,” said Suhail Ahmed, a shop owner at the Commercial Market.

He said there was a simple recipe for making Paratha.

“We make dough of wheat flour filled with vegetable oil and twist it and then give the shape of a round ball, make a roti and then fry it on a shallow pan with lots of oil.”

He said it was an art to know when to twist the dough and give the shape of a round ball and make a Paratha. Though with experience one can learn the art, most of the people have no time and prefer to eat Parathas from the bazaars.






Sharif Ahmed, a shopkeeper at Bhabara Bazaar, said he started making Parathas with different verities which people had taste in their houses like Daal wala Paratha, Moli wala Paratha and Aloo wala Paratha.

“I love to eat Paratha with Saag and Haleem. I usually buy Paratha from the bazaar. We use brown wheat flour in making Parathas but in the bazaars they use fined wheat flour which is comparatively white,” said Hassan Qureshi, a resident of Scheme-III.

He said his wife was a working woman and did not have time even at the weekends so he brought Parathas from the bazaar for the breakfast as well as dinner.

Asfandyar Ali, a resident of Westridge, said he wanted different items in the breakfast, especially on Sundays, and brought Parathas from the bazaar twice a week.

He said Tawa Paratha was popular among the citizens. With the opening of new outlets for Parathas, most of the people have stopped preparing it at home.

“Though many known food companies have also introduced frozen Parathas in the market, the taste of a freshly made Paratha is different,” he said.

.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................
Food.. Port Grand, Karachi,




...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.

Although they have an upmarket branch at Port Grand, the original Sheikh Abdul Ghaffar Kebab House is located in a side lane off Tariq Road not too far from Naheed Supermarket. It’s a multi-story restaurant right next to Riyaz Masjid and has a family hall as well as a rather nice rooftop for family groups.

Their _behari chicken_ and _gola kebabs_ are stupendous and their _dhaga kebab_and _malai boti_ rival those at Zameer Ansari. They also serve bun kebabs and_paratha_ rolls for those wanting a street food fix.





Chicken tikka being grilled at Abdul Ghaffar Kebab House. – Photo credits: Iman Mufti
Their desi sweets are also pretty awesome and their _sujji ka halwa_ is divine.

*Zahid Nihari*






Fiery nihari available at Zahid Nihari. 

_Nihari_ is something that Karachites are passionate about. That fiery, sticky sauce, the melt-in-your-mouth meat and the fresh garnish of ginger and coriander give a spicy hit like no other.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

..................................






*Lamb Cookware classic dish involving Pakistan*


Inside wide gastronomy within Pakistan, we’ve got Cookware lamb. This kind of dish is quite yummy, due to the lots of seasoning leading. Most of these seasoning can be a truly special mixture that allows a rigorous flavor to the lamb. Most of these seasoning will be the Balti Masala, Garam Masala together with other ingredients including red onion, kilo involving lamb, garlic oil in addition to essential oil.


The lamb is actually baked 1st then provides the particular marinade with all the seasoning in addition to fruit and vegetables. Flavor possessing lamb towards the end on the dish is certainly excellent in addition to advised, given it includes a excellent hint involving liven on the hot buffs. It is an excellent in addition to advised dish and so do it.

If you go to Pakistan, you need to don’t wait to use the particular Cookware lamb, because of insurance plan you might such as its tastes, surface along with the exclusive hint of which gives most of these kinds of which usually takes that dish. It is a notable dish inside cooking involving Pakistan.

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*10. Seeji, Seiji & Dum Pukht*






Seeji or Saji and Dumpakht are two very special Baluchi cuisine food types that have become very famous all over the country. This food type is made out after skewing a whole lamb that sure makes it unique and very scrumptious for all. Dampukht, is also made from meat but it’s cooking surely involves a lot of fats that are not that healthy for your body.

*9. Haleem and Hareesa*







This types of food, Haleem and Hareesa, involve many of food ingredients like lentils, rice, meat or maze, but the amalgam of this kind of product, surely is very very tasty in the form of Haleem or hareesa. They are served, most of the time with Naan.

*8. HalwaPuri*







HalwaPuri is a special type of breakfast food type in Pakistan. It is normally originated from Punjab but it is famous all over the world for the very good taste and for it’s eye catching color. Halwa is a sweet but very popular dish that involves Suji, which is a kind of flour and sugar mostly, while Puri is made out of gram flour that is then deep fried in the oil.

*7. Kebabs/Naan*







Naan Kebabs are not really dishes but are kind of essential adds to a Pakistani dining table. The kebab, is made from minced meat and naan with flour dough and there is a very wide variety of kebabs in Pakistan like, Tikka Kabab, Shami Kabab, Seekh Kabab, Gola Kabab and many more other types. Naan has many forms too, like Aloo Nan, Roghni Nan, Keema Nan and the list can grow pretty fast.

*6. Biryani and Pulao*








Biryani and Pakistani foods are straight joined. No Pakistani dining experience is finished without its vicinity. It is essentially a South Indian dish yet it turned into a crushing hit in Pakistan for individuals here are wild about it. It is produced from rice and meat of any sort. Biryani took numerous structures and shapes and even formula varieties here, for example Mutton Biryani, Sindhi Biryani, Tikka Biryani, Aalo Biryani and so forth. Thus, Pulao comes second after it. It has numerous structures and strategies for cooking on account of the variety of society and contrasts of zones.

*5. Lassi (Yogurt Drink)*








This well known drink might be appreciated sweet or salty. Pakistanis normally drink lassi sweet for breakfast, or salty for lunch or supper. Pakistanis might like such sweets as kheer (rice puding) or kulfi(pistachio dessert). Some sweet shops might offer jalebi, which are pan fried orange “pretzels” made with flour, yogurt, and sugar, and barfi, produced out of dried milk solids. Offering sweets to each one in turn to celebrate cheerful occasions is a well known Pakistani custom.

*4. Raita (Yogurt and Vegetable Salad)*







Raira is sort of like a very good salad dressing that is used usually with spicy foods as a way to cool them a bit down. There are a few raita recipes that vary from “simple raita” to “complex raita”, but usually simple raita is served when having a normal family dinner and the fancier one is served when guests come over. Or you could simply eat someone out and order any type of raita that you like.

*3. Chicken Karahi*







The individuals who can afford, consume meats, for example sheep, poultry, and here and there gaye ka gosht (hamburger). There are various ways meat is ready in Pakistan. Karahi is a system where the meat is cooked with vegetables and served in its own particular container. Jalfrezi is meat blend singed with tomatoes, egg, and chilies. Tikka and bhoti kebab both allude to meat barbecued on a spit (a thin bar or stick) over an open fire.

*2. Nashta*










An average Pakistani breakfast, generally called nāshtā , comprises of eggs (boiled/scrambled/fried/omelette), a cut of chunk bread or roti, parathas, sheermal with tea or lassi, qeema (minced meat), new regular foods grown from the ground (mangoes, fruits, melons, bananas and so on.), milk, nectar, margarine, jam, shami kebab, or nuts. Once in a while breakfast incorporates prepared merchandise like bakarkhani and rusks.

*1. Dhal (Lentil Stew)*







A mixture of flavors for example stew powder, curry, ginger, garlic, coriander, paprika, and cinnamon, are at the heart of Pakistani food. An extensive variety of chutneys (a relish normally made of foods grown from the ground, flavors, and herbs), pickles, and jam that go with meats and vegetables give Pakistani cooking its different flavor. Dhal is made from lentils. There are several varieties of lentils that can be red, green or brown and they are all are used by South Asian cooks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

very delicious thread bro, specially those tandoori murga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> very delicious thread bro, specially those tandoori murga



Nice to see you active. Great............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balti Traditional Foods






*Traditional Hunza Food*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

wah bahut lazeez thread hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy Sunday with our delicious Sunday Brunch




Menu of Sunday Brunch: https://goo.gl/KlY1LD 
Timings: 12 pm to 3:30 pm
Charges: Adult: Rs.950/- Child: Rs.550/- (Inclusive all taxes)
Book your table now: 111-525-745


----------



## ghazi52

*This festival is bringing Pakistan's favourite foods to Karachi*


From Peshawar's Charsi Tikka to Lahore's Siri Paye, the country's best delicacies can be had at Pakistan Ka Dastarkhwan







Karachi is home to several food festivals, but the newest entrant in the market promises something different.

Pakistan Ka Dastarkhwan, 
which is taking place at Expo Centre from May 12 (today) to May 14, will feature a buffet of over 100 dishes from all across the country. Craving _siri paye_ from Lahore? You can grab a plate at PKD. What about Charsi Tikka from Peshawar? That'll be available too.

"Food is celebrated in different ways across Pakistan," says Ubair Rehmani of PKD's event management company Brand Engage. "Karachi and Lahore, for example, have different specialties. Like, we may enjoy a glass of lassi in Karachi but it won't taste like the lassi made in Lahore. On the flip side, whenever I have guests from Peshawar or Lahore, they insist on a meal of haleem and sheermal. We wanted to bring all the different tastes of Pakistan together at one event."

Entry to the festival is pricey at Rs1500+tax per person (although senior citizens above the age of 65 and wheelchair-bound people get 50% off). However, that's all that visitors will have to pay.

"Instead of a commercial event, where you pay a ticket for entry, and then pay further for food, we decided to create an event where people don't regret not trying any of the delicacies on display. So our guests will pay once at the door and then be free to feast on the all-you-can-eat buffet."






Some of the food vendors coming to Pakistan Ka Dastarkhwan


Chefs from Lahore, Peshawar, Hyderabad, Gujranwala, Nathia Gali and more are converging in Karachi for Pakistan Ka Dasktarkhwan. They are bringing with them not just their recipes but also their masalas and certain gravies that are easily portable! In some cases, meat is also being sourced from the chefs' favoured vendors to ensure that the food they serve at PKD is as authentic as possible.

Another unique aspect of the festival is that substantial arrangements have been made for seating, unlike other food fests we've seen in Karachi. PKD organisers are expecting 5000-6000 visitors at a time, and they promise to be able to accommodate most on tables and chairs.

Organisers are also in talks with a local NGO to prevent food wastage. The festival runs till May 14. Timings are 7:30pm to 11:30pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

A plate of biryani and then a cup of karak doodh patti for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Someone should have spicy mint chatni made of fresh mint and green chillies from our farms. 
The aroma of fresh mint alone is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

( Pakistani Lassi ) 
Wana try it its really tasty




Yogurt. Sugar. milk and cream and add water/Ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

Having ras malai which is as sweet and tasty as you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Lassi is cool in summers time 



mr.robot said:


> Having ras malai which is as sweet and tasty as you



ras malai is best


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

wow roasted chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow roasted chicken



Sajji from Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar






.

*Restaurant Mutton Karahi and Chicken Karahi Recipe*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chapli kabab || Pashto (Urdu Subs)... Recipe*


*



*


----------



## Erroroverload



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Fish







Herisa








Faloda 







Karahi 







Lassi







Bahray








Bong Pai
















KK
















.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Fatima Khan0007

khandviyan


----------



## ghazi52

Kabab






Swat
Trout






.
Lunch Time, Baloch special


----------



## ghazi52

*Katwa Gosht Recipe | کٹوا گوشت *
Shadiyon Wala Katwa Gosht 
Mubashir Saddique 
Village Food Secrets









ابو جی دیاں تے موجاں لگیاں ہویاں نے

katwa is very testy and traditional dish


----------



## ghazi52

[Quetta] Traditional Dish of Balochistan | 
*Rosh or Salted Roast of Lamb* |
Recipe


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindhi food: A vibrant cuisine hidden from the public*

Despite the rich and accessible flavours, it has not found its way to Pakistani or Indian mainstream cuisine.

Maryam Jillani

How do you tell the story of a cuisine that lives and breathes in two countries and refuses to identify itself with either?

I spent the last few weeks speaking to Sindhis in Pakistan, India and overseas about the history of their families and their food. Sindhi cuisine, which features a range of complex flavours through simple, seasonal ingredients, defies simple categorisations.

It is informed by the subcontinent’s rich migrant history, yet firmly rooted in its geography while tying thousands of diaspora Sindhis to a land they might never have visited.

“When my grandparents migrated to Pune from Sukkur, they wanted to make the area’s customs their own. They were Hindus, of course, but our customs weren’t very Hindu. They were closer to Muslims,” Ankiet Gulabani tells me. He runs the popular Mumbai-based food blog, _Belly Over Mind_, that covers a range of modern and traditional recipes (You can also find on the blog the recipes for the dishes in the photos below).

Pooja Makhijani, a writer based in New Jersey whose grandparents migrated from Karachi and Hyderabad, also found that the food Sindhis grow up eating — bone marrow, liver, kidney — are unfamiliar to many other Hindu north Indians.

While Ankiet’s family was initially conscious about the distinctiveness of their cuisine in Maharashtra, like other Sindhi families who migrated during Partition, they did not give up their Sindh culinary traditions. In fact, Sindhis both in India and overseas predominantly cook Sindhi food at home.

“People who are displaced, in whatever way, cling to their customs, language and traditions. (Hindu) Sindhis have not changed. They have exactly the same food habits regardless of where they are,” Pooja tells me.





Sindhi khatti daal.—Belly Over Mind


While Sindhi food, influenced by Central Asian culinary traditions, certainly has strains of Mughal cuisine, it is distinctive enough that even in Pakistan, Sindhis find that the food they have at home is not necessarily what their friends eat.

Speaking to an old college friend, Shahwar, who grew up in Karachi but whose family is from Larkana, she said she did not realise that her friends did not necessarily grow up eating _bhindi aloo_ with _roti_ or _bori kutti_ for breakfast or _busri_, which is a sweet _roti_.

Despite the rich and accessible flavours of Sindhi food, it has not found its way to Pakistani or Indian mainstream cuisine. While you can find Sindhi food in smaller highway restaurants in the province in Pakistan, it is difficult to find dedicated Sindhi restaurants that serve the full range of Sindhi classics in major cities.

Sumayya Usmani, Glasgow-based food writer and author of _Under the Tamarind Tree_, finds that the enjoyment of Sindhi food has remained regional. She hypothesises it could be because Sindhi food is less meat heavy and spice laden, or that Sindhi recipe sharing is mostly within families. To this point, Ankiet laughs that Sindhis like their home-cooked food so much that they likely will not seek out Sindhi food at restaurants.





Sindhi carrot bhaji.—Belly Over Mind


We may be turning a corner. There is a promising trend of new restaurants dedicated to Sindhi food — such as Café Sindh in Karachi or Sindhful in Mumbai — and of young Sindhis excited to share traditional recipes with the broader public.

Sapna Ajwani, a London-based chef, quit her job in banking four years ago to start a supper club focused on Sindhi food. Sapna’s family are Amil Hindus originally from Hyderabad, Pakistan. She learned to prepare Sindhi food by watching her mother, aunts and grandmothers cook at home.

Sapna’s supper clubs feature a range of Sindhi dishes that are rooted in her family’s Rajput history: _bhee chaat_, which is steamed lotus stem in chutney or _kairkumatsangri_, desert beans and berries cooked in mustard oil.

She would often serve Sindhi food to her friends who encouraged her to start a Sindh-focused supper club since the flavours were so distinct from the Indian and Pakistani food they normally found at restaurants.





Kutti.—Belly Over Mind


Sindhi cuisine draws upon a stunning variety of greens in their food. The Sindhi staple, _sai bhaji_, for instance, is a mix of lentils and at least three types of greens: _palak_, _methi_, dill and sometimes _khata palak_.

Along with the use of greens, it has a push-pull of texture and flavour, Pooja and Ankiet explain. There is tartness through spices such as _amchur_, dried pomegranate seeds and tamarind; and frequent coupling of sweet and savoury. _Daal pakwan_, for instance, by itself is bitter and creamy but it is served with sweet _lolas_ that are thick flatbreads doused in syrup.

While some Sindhi dishes remain unknown to the public, others have become quite popular. Kausar Ahmed, culinary instructor and author of the cookbook _The Karachi Kitchen_, grew up eating Sindhi _biryani_ and _palla_ (hilsa) every Friday.

She would make weekly trips to the fish market with her mother to get _palla machi_, which is a popular Sindhi delicacy cooked in numerous ways. One method, according to Kausar, is to marinate the fish in a dry spice rub and fresh ginger and garlic and pan fry it till the skin is crispy. The other is to prepare it in a flavourful gravy and serve it alongside cumin rice, green chutney and _kachumber_ salad.





Palla.—Belly Over Mind


Ankiet tells me that _palla_ carries great significance for Sindhis, as Jhulelal, who in Sindhi Hinduism is regarded as the incarnation of the Hindu diety Varuna, is frequently depicted as riding the fish.

According to Sindhi folklore, Jhulelal controls the currents of the Indus and when _palla_ swims against the current upstream to reach the Jhulelal/Zinda Pir shrine in Sukkur, it is rewarded with its distinct taste.

In a description of Jhulelal and his relationship to the Indus and _palla_, Parineeta Dandekar of the South Asian Network of Dams describes the fish as the unofficial regional dish of Sindh. It is the delicacy of honour in most Sindhi festivals and given to relatives visiting from cities.

Ankiet’s grandmother frequently speaks of the hilsa she had in Pakistan. While they live in Mumbai, that is a port city, he said that his grandmother finds that the hilsa she has here is never as good as the one they had in Pakistan.

I hope that Ankiet will one day try _palla machi_ in Pakistan and that it lives up to his grandmother’s memories.



*Maryam Jillani* is a Washington, DC-based aid worker and food writer. She is founder of the award-winning blog Pakistan Eats and was _TASTE_magazine's first Cook in Residence. You can follow her on Twitter @pakistaneats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Traditional food of baltistan

Picture Hamid Ullah

Name of these delicious, pure, healthy balti dishes...!

1. Maarzan مار زن... cooked barley with melted butter.
2. Kisir..کسر...it is a pancake with special flour. served with a dip called "moskoot" made from ground walnuts, green chillies and mint.
3.darba...دربہ which skimmed yogurt drink..butter removed after lot of shaking in a "changrhkial" چھانگڑکیال۔
4. Shorba..شوربہ۔ which is a thin soup made of meat and very few herbs.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Karela Qeema*

Spice up your Qeema contents by adding in Karela and a unique mix of spices and herbs for some delicious taste. Top it up with some green chilies as per your liking, and pair it up with your favourite roti or chapatti for an appetizing meal.












Medium
3 person(s)
30 mins
1 Likes


* INGREDIENTS*


Oil 3 – 4 Tablespoon


Onions 2 – 3, Sliced


Peppercorn ½ Teaspoon


Cloves ½ Teaspoon


Cumin Powder 1 Teaspoon


Coriander Powder 1 Teaspoon


Red Chili Powder 1 Teaspoon


Turmeric Powder½ Teaspoon


Salt To Taste


Beef Mince½ KG


Tomato Paste 1 Cup


Tomato Puree 1 Cup


Bitter Gourd 2 – 3, Diced


Water As Required


Coriander For Garnish


Green Chili For Garnish



*PREPARATION*

In a pan add oil and saute the onions until they turn brown.
Then add cloves, peppercorn, cumin powder, coriander powder, red chili powder and mix well for 2 minutes.
Add turmeric powder, salt and mix well.
Add beef mince and mix well for 5 to 6 minutes.
Add tomato paste and mix well. Then add tomato puree and stir.
Add bitter gourd and mix well. Add water and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes.
Garnish with coriander and green chili.
Enjoy! Please give us your feedback in the comments below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ضلع نگر کا روائتی کھانا جس کا نام ہے " گالی" ۔ زندگی میں پہلی مرتبہ گالی کھا کر مجھے اتنا مزا آیا کہ میں نے بار بار یہ گالی کھائی ہے۔ نگر کی لوکل ڈش گالی، اخروٹ کے تیل ، پانی، لال مرچ ، نمک سے بنتی ہے جو زیادہ تر شادیوں کے اوپر بنائی جاتی ہے اور اسکا ذائقہ اتنا لذیز اور مزیدار ہے کہ اس کے ذائقے کو لفظوں میں ڈھالا ہی نہیں جا سکتا۔
لوکیش: اوشو تھنگ گیسٹ ہاؤس، مناپن ضلع نگر گلگت بلتستان
تصویر و تحریر: سلمان حیدر خان

See Translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng




----------



## ghazi52

Good one --


----------



## ghazi52

After numerous film and TV awards, Karachi is all geared up to have its first ever restaurant awards.

Organised by the All Pakistan Restaurant Association, the awards "aim to recognize and acknowledge special features of restaurants including food and service excellence, outstanding dining and delivery experiences."

There are 17 Customer Choice Awards which we can can vote for here.

According to the chairperson of APRA Waqas Azeem, "After receiving numerous applications for nominees, our experienced jury members had a thorough selection process in which five to seven restaurants for each award were carefully selected."

"Since we are a nation of food lovers, it is indeed the perfect time to bring in an all-inclusive body that supports and represents the many restaurants and caterers we have in Pakistan.

The food industry is flourishing at an all-time high hence we believe this initiative will greatly encourage the restaurants, existing and new entrants to offer the best of the best food quality and service to their consumers.”

The voting lines will stay open from 10 August to 10 September 2019, after which the winners will be awarded at the grand ceremony that will be held in Karachi. Choose your winners from the nominations below:

*Cuisine*

*Best Burger House of the Year*

Big Thick Burgerz
Burger Lab
Burger O Clock
Moos N Cluck
Oh My Gril
OPTP
The Sauce
*Best Pakistani Restaurant of the Year*

Afridi Inn
Hot n Spicy
Kebabjees
Khanji
Lal Qila
Nawab Dynasty
Tau’s
*Best Pan Asian Restaurant of the Year*

Bonsai
Chop Chop Wok
Cocochan
Miyako
Tao
*Best Chinese Restaurant*

Bam-bou
China Grill
China Town
ChopSoy
Ginsoy
Kowloon
*Best Coffee Place of the Year*

Bella Vita
Coffee Waghera
Chatterbox
Esquires
Gloria Jeans
Mocca
New York Coffee
*Best Chai Place of the Year*

Cafe Clifton
Cafe Pyala
Chai Master
Chai Shai
Chai Wala
Chit Chat Shai
Chotu Chaiwala
*Best Pizza House Award*

Broadway
California
Pizza One
New York Pizza
POMO
Pizza Max
Junaidi's
*Best Biryani Restaurant Award*

AA Food Centre
Biryani Square
Haji Akhter
Jans Food
Jeddah Biryani
Student Biryani
White Biryani
*Serving*
*Best Buffet Restaurant of the Year*

Babujees by Port Grand
Chaupal
Lal Qila
Rajdhani
*Best Casual Dining Restaurant of the Year*

Bella Vita
ChatterBox Deli
Del Frio
POMO
Sizzlerz
Sobremesa
Rosati
*Food Legend*
*Food Legend Award*

China Town
Ginsoy
Hanifia
Karachi Broast
Pompei
Student Biryani
Waheed
*Special*
*Best Pocket Friendly Restaurant of the Year*

Cool Inn
Hot n Spicy
Karachi Broast
Kaybees
Pizza 363
Red Apple
Waheed
*New Entrant of the Year*

Daal Rice
Fettucine
Ginsoy Live
Great Wall
Sals
Wall
Yoshi’s
*Best Innovation Dish Award*

Cafe Praha
Cloud Naan
Lush Crush
Meat the Cheese
Plan B
Steak by CFU
Thyme
*Best Restaurant for Ambiance*

Chatterbox Cafe
Cocochan
Esquires Coffee
Koel
Rosati
Sultan
Thyme
*Delivery On Time Award*

Broadway
California Pizza
Foods Inn
KFC
McDonalds
Tooso
White Biryani
*Restaurant of the Year – Karachi*

Bonsai
East End
Kebabjees
Koel
Meat the Cheese
McDonalds
SteakbyCFU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## VCheng




----------



## 313ghazi

VCheng said:


> View attachment 587754



What's the yellow and black stuff? Looks like daal but not sure what the yellow is.


----------



## VCheng

313ghazi said:


> What's the yellow and black stuff? Looks like daal but not sure what the yellow is.



Daal, with onion tarka, of course.


----------



## 313ghazi

VCheng said:


> Daal, with onion tarka, of course.


Aah the black stuff is onion tarka served on top. Never seen it served that way before.


----------



## VCheng

313ghazi said:


> Aah the black stuff is onion tarka served on top. Never seen it served that way before.



Quite traditional, I assure you.


----------



## irfan630

Awesome said:


> Sarson ka Saagh
> 
> PakiRecipes - Sarson Ka Saag recipe
> 
> View attachment 124074
> 
> 
> The picture above is with Makai ki roti, which is the best way to eat Saagh


Th ultimate Punjabi Food, Might wish to try this at home.
Hairstyles 2020


----------



## denel

@ghazi52 

Friend - I had a chance to enjoy Rogh... soup with sheep meat across the border. Amazing. I did not see it on pdf. If you have a possibility - do share video or receipe - traditional balochi style.


----------



## ghazi52

Are you talking about Rosh.














Balochi RoshChefling Tales | Chefling Tales







cheflingtales.com
















denel said:


> @ghazi52
> 
> Friend - I had a chance to enjoy Rogh... soup with sheep meat across the border. Amazing. I did not see it on pdf. If you have a possibility - do share video or receipe - traditional balochi style.


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Are you talking about Rosh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 692641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balochi RoshChefling Tales | Chefling Tales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheflingtales.com


Yes this is it.


ghazi52 said:


> Are you talking about Rosh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 692641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balochi RoshChefling Tales | Chefling Tales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheflingtales.com


YEs this is it.


----------



## tower9

Love Pakistani food, especially the tandoori meats and the naan. Fuckin amazing mane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Joe Hattab is one of the top Arab vloggers with over 7.5m subscribers. He has travelled widely, and was in Pakistan not long ago. In this video he is asked to name the country that has the best cuisine in the world. His answer: Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Erroroverload said:


>



haha nadi kinare roasted dahi chicken full masti maar raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

